# Guidance are not for everyone



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

This Saturday my buddy sent me a video of 2 youth teams playing normal scrimmage game. Parents on sidelines, referee, hi-pod video. Same teams showed up on Sunday before getting kicked out by the city. They claimed they had a permit to use the field (of course they didn't, since no permits were issued).
99% of clubs adhering to State guidance and running distance training, limited number of players, no scrimmaging, no games, etc. Some just started training.
Meanwhile there are clubs/teams that obviously don't care about all this and do as they please.
I don't believe kids should be punished, but I do believe those coaches and admins should be banned for doing this.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Grace T. (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This Saturday my buddy sent me a video of 2 youth teams playing normal scrimmage game. Parents on sidelines, referee, hi-pod video. Same teams showed up on Sunday before getting kicked out by the city. They claimed they had a permit to use the field (of course they didn't, since no permits were issued).
> 99% of clubs adhering to State guidance and running distance training, limited number of players, no scrimmaging, no games, etc. Some just started training.
> Meanwhile there are clubs/teams that obviously don't care about all this and do as they please.
> I don't believe kids should be punished, but I do believe those coaches and admins should be banned for doing this.


its not just soccer.  I’ve seen 4 baseball games being played full on with uniforms and parents present in the weeks before we left. Two in the conejo, one in Camarillo, one in van nuys. The ones in the north they ran before 9am so before the morning shift for parks and rec. the one in van nuys two police officers were there watching the games (there was adult soccer, basketball, and football going on in the same park).


----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

It's time to have some real penalties for house parties.

Something like 1% of income if you attend an event with over 20 people.  Something severe enough that people dont risk it.

It's getting old trying to slow it down while other people are busy making it worse.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It's time to have some real penalties for house parties.
> 
> Something like 1% of income if you attend an event with over 20 people.  Something severe enough that people dont risk it.
> 
> It's getting old trying to slow it down while other people are busy making it worse.


This has nothing to do with house parties. 
This has everything to do with adults lying about permits and pretending it's Okay for them to have a scrimmage, when it's not permitted.
I strongly believe Cal South/US Soccer has to step in and take a license away from those involved.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This has nothing to do with house parties.
> This has everything to do with adults lying about permits and pretending it's Okay for them to have a scrimmage, when it's not permitted.
> I strongly believe Cal South/US Soccer has to step in and take a license away from those involved.


Uh... I thought referees weren't even on the clock until mid September.  These were 2 teams, in gear, and a zebra?


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh... I thought referees weren't even on the clock until mid September.  These were 2 teams, in gear, and a zebra?


correct


----------



## timbuck (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This has nothing to do with house parties.
> This has everything to do with adults lying about permits and pretending it's Okay for them to have a scrimmage, when it's not permitted.
> I strongly believe Cal South/US Soccer has to step in and take a license away from those involved.


Got any pictures?  Can we publicly shame them?
Police should have been called for trespassing - Yes this is a bit extreme, but will (maybe) scare of the parents.  But if the governing bodies of soccer don't do anything - it's going to keep happening.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Got any pictures?  Can we publicly shame them?
> Police should have been called for trespassing - Yes this is a bit extreme, but will (maybe) scare of the parents.  But if the governing bodies of soccer don't do anything - it's going to keep happening.


I have pictures and video. Don't think it would be right to post it on a public forum.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 10, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Got any pictures?  Can we publicly shame them?
> Police should have been called for trespassing - Yes this is a bit extreme, but will (maybe) scare of the parents.  But if the governing bodies of soccer don't do anything - it's going to keep happening.


The police are reluctant to arrest anyone.  Like I said in Van Nuys there were 2 cops in a patrol SUV watching all the adult games and kids uniformed baseball game going down.  In the case of one of the Conejo games, the cops showed up, asked the crowd to disburse, when the police had left they just gathered back up and kept playing.  I want to avoid politics, but the issue of police involvement goes beyond just youth sports.

No, if they want to control stuff like this, it's going to have to come from CalSouth.  But they have the issue that they'll get a backlash since some of the other sport organizations don't seem to be controlling their people either.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

Why are people so threatened by kids playing soccer? If you dont want to expose your kids and family, stay home. Live and let live.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The police are reluctant to arrest anyone.  Like I said in Van Nuys there were 2 cops in a patrol SUV watching all the adult games and kids uniformed baseball game going down.  In the case of one of the Conejo games, the cops showed up, asked the crowd to disburse, when the police had left they just gathered back up and kept playing.  I want to avoid politics, but the issue of police involvement goes beyond just youth sports.
> 
> No, if they want to control stuff like this, it's going to have to come from CalSouth.  But they have the issue that they'll get a backlash since some of the other sport organizations don't seem to be controlling their people either.


I don't think it should be matter of police kicking someone of the field either. I believe it should be a matter of governing body to make sure those individuals will never coach youth sports again.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Why are people so threatened by kids playing soccer? If you dont want to expose your kids and family, stay home. Live and let live.


I love when kids playing soccer, when done so legally and with appropriate field permits.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 10, 2020)

They are like the Astros or the Belichick's of youth soccer...looking to gain an edge regardless of the rules.  I wouldn't get too worked up about it...just focus on your kids development in the meantime.


----------



## Traore (Aug 10, 2020)

Are the kids in their team uniforms?  There's adult and children pickup games everywhere.  It is going to be hard for youth leagues to govern.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Why are people so threatened by kids playing soccer? If you dont want to expose your kids and family, stay home. Live and let live.


Well, it's quite one thing for a group of friends (or even the parents) organizing friendly pickup games.  It's quite another for an organized team to be playing and a referee to be arbitrating in violation of the rules....that's not fair to the other teams in the competition (or other referees who can't work).  As practices begin to open up it's going to be harder to control this.  When they are shut down it's easy....teams can't be on the field....parks and rec can shut it down.  But when a bunch of kids are on a field practicing it's harder to police....CalSouth really is going to need to develop some mechanism given that games and scrimmages don't seem to be happening any time soon.  Otherwise, the pressure is just going to be on everyone to cheat (prisoner's dilemma).


----------



## SBFDad (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't think it should be matter of police kicking someone of the field either. I believe it should be a matter of governing body to make sure those individuals will never coach youth sports again.


This is ass-backwards. If the governor is going to impose new laws like this, whether you agree with them or not, then it’s up to him to enforce them. But of course most counties and cities disagree with the governor’s hyper-restrictive policies, so they opt to “educate” vs enforce. This isn’t CalSouth’s job. It’s Newsom’s.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

SBFDad said:


> This is ass-backwards. If the governor is going to impose new laws like this, whether you agree with them or not, then it’s up to him to enforce them. But of course most counties and cities disagree with the governor’s hyper-restrictive policies, so they opt to “educate” vs enforce. This isn’t CalSouth’s job. It’s Newsom’s.


Don't make this political.
Cal South is the soccer governing body who came up with Phased return to play guidelines. If someone is not following it, they are should be taking action.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

Traore said:


> Are the kids in their team uniforms?  There's adult and children pickup games everywhere.  It is going to be hard for youth leagues to govern.


correct. uniforms, referee, video recording, parents on sideline.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 10, 2020)

When you don't have the leadership or a coordinated effort,  up to 50% of people doing your own things (including paying attention to guidance or not)  you get the mess we have now.

Without getting into politics since each country is different interesting articles:








						Column: I'm in Canada, where the COVID police are watching
					

If you wondered why Canada is doing so much better on COVID-19 than the United States — here’s one reason: They follow the rules. Oh, and the police are watching.




					www.latimes.com
				




Gates has different take on things:








						Bill Gates: America Offers The Most Worthless COVID-19 Test Results In The World
					

The Microsoft co-founder continues to criticize the U.S. coronavirus response, speaking on faulty lockdowns and testing "insanity."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This has nothing to do with house parties.
> This has everything to do with adults lying about permits and pretending it's Okay for them to have a scrimmage, when it's not permitted.
> I strongly believe Cal South/US Soccer has to step in and take a license away from those involved.


The observed violation was not about house parties.

But how can you call the cops on some 14 year olds playing outside, but not call the cops on 28 year olds playing inside?   

The outside game was considerably lower risk than the inside party.

My own kid isnt playing in the independent scrimmages, but it is completely backwards to crack down on the kids while adults do as they please.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Don't make this political.
> Cal South is the soccer governing body who came up with Phased return to play guidelines. If someone is not following it, they are should be taking action.


They have so...much at stake financially they let that drive there agenda and there written stuff is just lip service they only follow when it's convenient or won't cost them too much.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The observed violation was not about house parties.
> 
> But how can you call the cops on some 14 year olds playing outside, but not call the cops on 28 year olds playing inside?
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I said. I don't think kids should be punished.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Seems to me you either abide by the rules (Cal South) or you don't.  If you want to play pick up games, do it, but this sounds like an organized event and that should be everybody or nobody.  It's also disrespectful to other teams standing down because everybody wants to play and can't.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> That's exactly what I said. I don't think kids should be punished.


Nobody should be punished; any punishment discussion is insane. Get a life.  Until the jacks in government can prove kids get sick playing soccer (and not a one off) stfu!


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Seems to me you either abide by the rules (Cal South) or you don't.  If you want to play pick up games, do it, but this sounds like an organized event and that should be everybody or nobody.  It's also disrespectful to other teams standing down because everybody wants to play and can't.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> correct. uniforms, referee, video recording, parents on sideline.


LOL, they don't sound like the smartest group of rule breakers.  Why on earth would they wear their real uniforms?

My own lesson learned from years ago.  If you're going to Commerce Casino to play poker in the middle of a work day, don't wear anything with your company's logo on it.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

I don’t understand how this is an unfair advantage. Why would you care what MY kid has been doing. Worry about your own child’s development, or lack thereof. The only unfair thing I see is parents keeping their children indoors for fear they might catch a virus.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

By the way, “organized” is a very broad term. Obviously, nothing is sanctioned right now. So if calling up some parents to meet up at a park and wear similar color jerseys, different from the other teams color and having a dad film the game is a crime, then I’m guilty of a Capital Crime. I should be in Saint Quentin.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I don’t understand how this is an unfair advantage. Why would you care what MY kid has been doing. Worry about your own child’s development, or lack thereof. The only unfair thing I see is parents keeping their children indoors for fear they might catch a virus.


Clueless.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> By the way, “organized” is a very broad term. Obviously, nothing is sanctioned right now. So if calling up some parents to meet up at a park and wear similar color jerseys, different from the other teams color and having a dad film the game is a crime, then I’m guilty of a Capital Crime. I should be in Saint Quentin.


See above.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> See above.


Yes, I’m clueless. And?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I don’t understand how this is an unfair advantage. Why would you care what MY kid has been doing. Worry about your own child’s development, or lack thereof. The only unfair thing I see is parents keeping their children indoors for fear they might catch a virus.


My concern wouldn't be an unfair advantage, or even health risks (necessarily), but the long term penalties on my specific team or club... especially if it was my club and not my team.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> By the way, “organized” is a very broad term. Obviously, nothing is sanctioned right now. So if calling up some parents to meet up at a park and wear similar color jerseys, different from the other teams color and having a dad film the game is a crime, then I’m guilty of a Capital Crime. I should be in Saint Quentin.


X 10.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> My concern wouldn't be an unfair advantage, or even health risks (necessarily), but the long term penalties on my specific team or club... especially if it was my club and not my team.


I don’t belong to a club.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> The only unfair thing I see is parents keeping their children indoors for fear they might catch a virus.





Anon9 said:


> Why are people so threatened by kids playing soccer? If you dont want to expose your kids and family, stay home. Live and let live.


I think you're on to something, there's just so much fear going around.  Fear of: TikTok, WeChat, the Mail, fill-in-the-bubbles, responsibility, the truth; etc.


----------



## Justkickinit (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I have pictures and video. Don't think it would be right to post it on a public forum.


Send to CalSouth. (If SoCal?) Send to someone. We all need to get through this together and following the same rules as members of our state association. Such a bad message to send to the kids. And the coaches need to be role models and the example. Expose them


----------



## Justkickinit (Aug 10, 2020)

Justafan said:


> I think you're on to something, there's just so much fear going around.  Fear of: TikTok, WeChat, the Mail, fill-in-the-bubbles, responsibility, the truth; etc.


Sure. If people are out playing on their own at the park, we can’t be the nosy police. However there are state and city guidelines for parks and public areas. Very little is being enforced in our area. However, if it’s organized teams with coaches not following the guidelines set in place for all, not just some, then that is a different scenario and quite lame on their part IMO


----------



## Justkickinit (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Don't make this political.
> Cal South is the soccer governing body who came up with Phased return to play guidelines. If someone is not following it, they are should be taking action.


But they need to know. So if you’re the one with the proof, and you’re also the one on here saying all you’re saying (and I agree with you) then you’re the one to let CalSouth know what you know. DM me the vid and pics. I’ll send it to them


----------



## chiefs (Aug 10, 2020)

Justkickinit said:


> But they need to know. So if you’re the one with the proof, and you’re also the one on here saying all you’re saying (and I agree with you) then you’re the one to let CalSouth know what you know. DM me the vid and pics. I’ll send it to them


Be very careful with potential illegal recordings  of minors; by showing the video to others it could be considered an invasion of privacy.


----------



## Hugh Jasol (Aug 10, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Be very careful with potential illegal recordings  of minors; by showing the video to others it could be considered an invasion of privacy.


What is the difference between this and when someone from our team or another team is recording a leauge game or tournament game?  I certainly do not sign any waiver for those games.


----------



## Stephen A smith (Aug 10, 2020)

Hugh Jasol said:


> What is the difference between this and when someone from our team or another team is recording a leauge game or tournament game?  I certainly do not sign any waiver for those games.


There is none. He's scared they might get in trouble.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 10, 2020)

Hugh Jasol said:


> What is the difference between this and when someone from our team or another team is recording a leauge game or tournament game?  I certainly do not sign any waiver for those games.


If someone films you with a hidden camera inside your home or someplace else you would reasonably expect privacy (public restroom or dressing room) THAT is invasion of privacy. Filming your kid along with a bunch of others during a soccer game, not so much.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Be very careful with potential illegal recordings  of minors; by showing the video to others it could be considered an invasion of privacy.


Minors playing soccer in a park?


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I don’t understand how this is an unfair advantage. Why would you care what MY kid has been doing. Worry about your own child’s development, or lack thereof. The only unfair thing I see is parents keeping their children indoors for fear they might catch a virus.


This was about two months back when we were trying to get back to normalcy the first time.    The park where we practice has soccer goals.  These were being used for safe practices, no scrimmages, proper distancing, no contact.  One High School chose to have a scrimmage on the field.    The park then pulled all the goals, plus shut down the fields completely.  

Follow the rules so the other 99% of us don't lose out.


----------



## paytoplay (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This Saturday my buddy sent me a video of 2 youth teams playing normal scrimmage game. Parents on sidelines, referee, hi-pod video. Same teams showed up on Sunday before getting kicked out by the city. They claimed they had a permit to use the field (of course they didn't, since no permits were issued).
> 99% of clubs adhering to State guidance and running distance training, limited number of players, no scrimmaging, no games, etc. Some just started training.
> Meanwhile there are clubs/teams that obviously don't care about all this and do as they please.
> I don't believe kids should be punished, but I do believe those coaches and admins should be banned for doing this.


You have a constitutional right to film or take pictures in a public space.

What club? Was it Jammers? Turf?


----------



## SoccerGuru (Aug 10, 2020)

Guess what, life is unfair and there will always be those that break the rules. How many asshole coaches have you seen on other teams do something someone can call disrespectful on the sideline? If you want to play and organize a game, go for it and let the kids have fun. Don't feel comfortable, don't play. This virus isn't going to just suddenly disappear so if you don't want your kids playing now you shouldn't have them play later either. A lot of you sound like you would just be upset that a rival team beat your kids team because you think those few extra scrimmages are the reason. If they lose, great! Will push them to work harder and beat them next time. Parents, stop making everything about what is fair or right. Control what you can, nothing else. Your player decides how much they like the sport and you can control how many resources you give them and how much support you give them.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Aug 10, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> You have a constitutional right to film or take pictures in a public space.
> 
> What club? Was it Jammers? Turf?


No it was Blues. I don't actually know but all blues parents get so worked up if you say anything about the club, it's pretty funny. Even when it is true.


----------



## SBFDad (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Don't make this political.
> Cal South is the soccer governing body who came up with Phased return to play guidelines. If someone is not following it, they are should be taking action.


Not political. Factual. CalSouth provided guidelines, nothing more. They didn’t put forth a new set of laws, that was the state. CalSouth has a responsibility to comply with these new and ever-changing health rules (ie no sanctioned tournaments or leagues), not police them. This was obviously upsetting for you to see. So call the cops or the health department. Demand the state, county, or city enforce their laws.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Nobody should be punished; any punishment discussion is insane. Get a life.  Until the jacks in government can prove kids get sick playing soccer (and not a one off) stfu!


I think the question is whether the jacks in government should have penalties for medium size gatherings of adults. 

In my view, yes, dammit.  I'm sick of this dragging on forever because people can't follow simple rules.


----------



## Socal United (Aug 10, 2020)

Should go to the polo fields, they are in phase 3....


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

You guys are a bunch of whiners. You don’t know me, where we play, or who we play against. How does that affect your local government not letting YOU get out and play soccer legally? It doesn’t. Losers!
Go ahead and call the cops, it’s such a crime for a bunch of parents to bring their kids together to scrimmage. Oh, and bring a camera along.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

I can’t wait to catch one of you recording me or my players, especially my kid. The reason it’s illegal is because im telling you, YOU CANT RECORD MY CHILD. Under normal circumstances, nobody has ever complained about kids being recorded. These are not normal circumstances.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

We all know why this is taking so long, and it has nothing to do with youth sports. 12 scrimmages in 8 weeks, not 1 person to person spread at the fields or during the game.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I can’t wait to catch one of you recording me or my players, especially my kid. The reason it’s illegal is because im telling you, YOU CANT RECORD MY CHILD. Under normal circumstances, nobody has ever complained about kids being recorded. These are not normal circumstances.


Your child gets to play because the rules dont apply to you. 

Fine.  Don't be surprised when the scimmage gets recorded by someone else.  After all, the rules dont apply to him.

Seems fair.


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This Saturday my buddy sent me a video of 2 youth teams playing normal scrimmage game. Parents on sidelines, referee, hi-pod video. Same teams showed up on Sunday before getting kicked out by the city. They claimed they had a permit to use the field (of course they didn't, since no permits were issued).
> 99% of clubs adhering to State guidance and running distance training, limited number of players, no scrimmaging, no games, etc. Some just started training.
> Meanwhile there are clubs/teams that obviously don't care about all this and do as they please.
> I don't believe kids should be punished, but I do believe those coaches and admins should be banned for doing this.


Club name, city, and playing year or it never happened


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Your child gets to play because the rules dont apply to you.
> 
> Fine.  Don't be surprised when the scimmage gets recorded by someone else.  After all, the rules dont apply to him.
> 
> Seems fair.


Don’t let me catch you. Cause rules don’t apply to me.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I can’t wait to catch one of you recording me or my players, especially my kid. The reason it’s illegal is because im telling you, YOU CANT RECORD MY CHILD. Under normal circumstances, nobody has ever complained about kids being recorded. These are not normal circumstances.


Coocoo.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Don’t let me catch you. Cause rules don’t apply to me.


Not to worry.  You want to commit assault on film, I'm sure the DA will be happy to prosecute.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not to worry.  You want to commit assault on film, I'm sure the DA will be happy to prosecute.


Hahahhahahha


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not to worry.  You want to commit assault on film, I'm sure the DA will be happy to prosecute.


Did you not hear how many people are being freed from jails? I don’t think they have room for me right now. Perfect timing to punch you in the face.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

And anybody calling a crazy soccer dad cocooo should check themselves, especially when you’re the one driving around soccer fields looking for violators to record them. That’s beyond cocoooo. Loser


----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Did you not hear how many people are being freed from jails? I don’t think they have room for me right now. Perfect timing to punch you in the face.


You realize we are a couple of keyboard warriors, right?

Besides, there are civil penalties for assault, too.  I could go after your pickup truck.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You realize we are a couple of keyboard warriors, right?
> 
> Besides, there are civil penalties for assault, too.  I could go after your pickup truck.


That’s all I got. I hope you can finish paying it off as well.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> That’s all I got. I hope you can finish paying it off as well.


Do I get to put in a better gun rack?  The Elvis one is kind of tacky.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Do I get to put in a better gun rack?  The Elvis one is kind of tacky.


Wow you definitely know who I am. Can’t wait to set up some spies on my next scrimmage to catch you red-handed. I might have to throw you in my dog crate in the back.


----------



## suzysoccer1 (Aug 10, 2020)

We parents on this forum can all organize a scrimmage find a field and get some jack ass to film it. Many of us won’t, not because we can’t but because we shouldn’t. If these clubs or parents are organizing this and filming it it’s not for some let the kids play bullshi. It’s because the parents coaches or club want a leg up advantage to use the video to send to college coaches. If it’s not being filmed fine than maybe, maybe you get away with the players having fun, exercise thing.  NO 12-17 year old girls organize this themselves and decide “hey let’s film our scrimmage with a elevated tri pod for fun”. That is all the parents. NO 12-17 girls watch their recorded scrimmage games for education on how to improve themselves. This is for edited game film only. So can you do it? Sure go for it. But you shouldn’t do it. It’s cheap and tasteless. I’d have more respect if the players on their own just played small sided and posted it on the gram for fun. But that’s not what this is. And when it’s told to players not to post anything because people will find out, that is usually a clue people organizing it know it’s wrong. So if your fine with doing it, than why hide it? Post that video for all to see. Let’s get these kids some scholarship money. Let’s all send it to Marika for National Team consideration. If your going to risk the kids and Parents and coaches exposure to a virus then let’s make it worth it at least.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Wow you definitely know who I am. Can’t wait to set up some spies on my next scrimmage to catch you red-handed. I might have to throw you in my dog crate in the back.


We all know you're too cheap to pay for a dog crate.  Stonewall rides up in front hanging his head out the window, same as always.

Might want to spring for a flea collar for him.  I'd hate to feel all scratchy after repossessing your truck.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

suzysoccer1 said:


> We parents on this forum can all organize a scrimmage find a field and get some jack ass to film it. Many of us won’t, not because we can’t but because we shouldn’t. If these clubs or parents are organizing this and filming it it’s not for some let the kids play bullshi. It’s because the parents coaches or club want a leg up advantage to use the video to send to college coaches. If it’s not being filmed fine than maybe, maybe you get away with the players having fun, exercise thing.  NO 12-17 year old girls organize this themselves and decide “hey let’s film our scrimmage with a elevated tri pod for fun”. That is all the parents. NO 12-17 girls watch their recorded scrimmage games for education on how to improve themselves. This is for edited game film only. So can you do it? Sure go for it. But you shouldn’t do it. It’s cheap and tasteless. I’d have more respect if the players on their own just played small sided and posted it on the gram for fun. But that’s not what this is. And when it’s told to players not to post anything because people will find out, that is usually a clue people organizing it know it’s wrong. So if your fine with doing it, than why hide it? Post that video for all to see. Let’s get these kids some scholarship money. Let’s all send it to Marika for National Team consideration. If your going to risk the kids and Parents and coaches exposure to a virus then let’s make it worth it at least.


The scrimmage risk is low.  It should be legal.

Plenty of kids would love to play, just to play.  Wish they could.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

suzysoccer1 said:


> We parents on this forum can all organize a scrimmage find a field and get some jack ass to film it. Many of us won’t, not because we can’t but because we shouldn’t. If these clubs or parents are organizing this and filming it it’s not for some let the kids play bullshi. It’s because the parents coaches or club want a leg up advantage to use the video to send to college coaches. If it’s not being filmed fine than maybe, maybe you get away with the players having fun, exercise thing.  NO 12-17 year old girls organize this themselves and decide “hey let’s film our scrimmage with a elevated tri pod for fun”. That is all the parents. NO 12-17 girls watch their recorded scrimmage games for education on how to improve themselves. This is for edited game film only. So can you do it? Sure go for it. But you shouldn’t do it. It’s cheap and tasteless. I’d have more respect if the players on their own just played small sided and posted it on the gram for fun. But that’s not what this is. And when it’s told to players not to post anything because people will find out, that is usually a clue people organizing it know it’s wrong. So if your fine with doing it, than why hide it? Post that video for all to see. Let’s get these kids some scholarship money. Let’s all send it to Marika for National Team consideration. If your going to risk the kids and Parents and coaches exposure to a virus then let’s make it worth it at least.


Why does it bother YOU so much what other people do? Whether they post something or not? And no, I don’t want you seeing what I do because you are not important to me therefore I could care less what you think of what I do.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The scrimmage risk is low.  It should be legal.
> 
> Plenty of kids would love to play, just to play.  Wish they could.


We think the same, we just execute differently.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The scrimmage risk is low.  It should be legal.
> 
> Plenty of kids would love to play, just to play.  Wish they could.


Why would the scrimmage risk be any different than a typical game 'risk'?


----------



## suzysoccer1 (Aug 10, 2020)

Do


Anon9 said:


> Why does it bother YOU so much what other people do? Whether they post something or not? And no, I don’t want you seeing what I do because you are not important to me therefore I could care less what you think of what I do.


Doesn’t bother me one bit. Glad you guys played, I just think your full of shi. Don’t hide. If you were so happy and proud about it you would of come on here saying we played a scrimmage and it was great we even filmed it, but you didn’t! Someone else mentioned it on here and then you defended it.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This Saturday my buddy sent me a video of 2 youth teams playing normal scrimmage game. Parents on sidelines, referee, hi-pod video. Same teams showed up on Sunday before getting kicked out by the city. They claimed they had a permit to use the field (of course they didn't, since no permits were issued).
> 99% of clubs adhering to State guidance and running distance training, limited number of players, no scrimmaging, no games, etc. Some just started training.
> Meanwhile there are clubs/teams that obviously don't care about all this and do as they please.
> I don't believe kids should be punished, but I do believe those coaches and admins should be banned for doing this.


Wow.. better not come to Arizona this weekend.  Fri, Sat and Sun clubs will be running scrimmages for all age groups.  Then Next weekend the clubs are doing informal play arounds against other clubs all over metro Phoenix.  Now there are rules and protections in place but *the kids are playing.*

Guidelines from the announcement.

As of today, the state government guidance still requires that at no more than 50 people can gather in one place, and most of the city parks have adopted that guidance as well. This is one of the reasons we ask parents to stay in the car or away from the fields when we train or scrimmage. The adherence to this request has been comprehensive within the club and we appreciate your understanding and actions. We anticipate this guidance could loosen over the coming weeks, and perhaps even for the festival of futbol, and we will keep you updated. Once the state has updated its guidelines I anticipate our state association guidelines will be similar. For now, I can share what most of the states who are playing soccer games right now have implemented:

One parent per child may watch the game and that parent must wear a mask. Some associations have said one parent for u12 and below and no spectators for u13 and above.
All coaches must wear a mask and the number of coaches allowed on the sideline will be reduced to ensure more space for distancing.
Entry and exit from the field will be done in a timely manner.
Social distancing will be enforced on the bench.
Again, for now, we cannot have any spectators but we believe once spectators are allowed it will look something like what is described above. To be clear the focus is on making sure that the times of extended exposure in a close space are limited. We have shared studies and data over the past weeks regarding the safety of soccer due to the lack of prolonged exposure to any one person at any one time. The guidelines surrounding the games will help ensure that there is no prolonged exposure for those watching and participating. Tournaments and games have been going full speed ahead in many states including those with high infection rates like Texas. Yet, there have still been no alerts of community spread thru soccer as the safety measures around the games have kept everyone as safe as possible.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

suzysoccer1 said:


> Do
> 
> Doesn’t bother me one bit. Glad you guys played, I just think your full of shi. Don’t hide. If you were so happy and proud about it you would of come on here saying we played a scrimmage and it was great we even filmed it, but you didn’t! Someone else mentioned it on here and then you defended it.


If it doesn’t bother you, why are you all worked up. Get a life, loser.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

suzysoccer1 said:


> Do
> 
> Doesn’t bother me one bit. Glad you guys played, I just think your full of shi. Don’t hide. If you were so happy and proud about it you would of come on here saying we played a scrimmage and it was great we even filmed it, but you didn’t! Someone else mentioned it on here and then you defended it.


Yes I’m full of shit. I’m cocoo. I’m clueless. And? It’s me, not you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Wow.. better not come to Arizona this weekend.  Fri, Sat and Sun clubs will be running scrimmages for all age groups.  Then Next weekend the clubs are doing informal play arounds against other clubs all over metro Phoenix.  Now there are rules and protections in place but *the kids are playing.*
> 
> Guidelines from the announcement.
> 
> ...


Right or wrong... I'm glad someone is jumping into the water.  Hope it goes wonderfully, kids sweat their asses off and nobody gets sick.  With any luck, you guys will set the tone for everyone else and break the glass for the rest of us.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Right or wrong... I'm glad someone is jumping into the water.  Hope it goes wonderfully, kids sweat their asses off and nobody gets sick.  With any luck, you guys will set the tone for everyone else and break the glass for the rest of us.


We aren't close to the first Utah has been running much longer.  The thing is like most events it is not cut and dried.  There are degrees between full lockdown and back to normal.  It is up to those in charge locally to do what fits the local community and no decree from state, county or federal level can fit everyone's circumstance.  Just like rules for safely playing soccer will vary from those for basketball, baseball etc.  There is middle ground to be had where people can safely get parts of their life back.


----------



## suzysoccer1 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Yes I’m full of shit. I’m cocoo. I’m clueless. And? It’s me, not you.


Fake ass tough guy soccer dad. Post your video then on YouTube if your so proud of it. Like I said only done for one reason, to get an advantage over others who aren’t playing for college coach recruiting video. Spare me the exercise excuse.


Anon9 said:


> Yes I’m full of shit. I’m cocoo. I’m clueless. And? It’s me, not you.


Fake ass tough guy soccer dad. Post your video then on YouTube and link it here if your so proud of it. But you won’t cause your afraid of what we all know, that the game was crap and not even worth posting it.  Like I said only done for one reason, to get an advantage over others who aren’t playing for college coach recruiting video. Make sure you edit  that film real right to avoid all those donkey touches tough guy. And spare me the exercise excuse.

and yes I have a life I’m just bored today, and your a dumbass so I’ve decided to do this until the Dodger game starts.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Don't make this political.
> Cal South is the soccer governing body who came up with Phased return to play guidelines. If someone is not following it, they are should be taking action.


Agree completely.  This isn't about COVID-19 at all.  This is about rules/mandates in place regardless if people agree with them or not.  It is about integrity and values.   I pulled the following from an article "Integrity Issues in Competitive Sports" by Lawal Yazid Ibrahim Ph.D.

"Rules, codes of conduct, good governance principles, monitoring and sanctions are important deterrence and accountability measures and to preserve peoples’ rights and responsibilities in sport."

"Informed and ethical decision making is a key element in ensuring sports and participants maintain integrity in their choices and actions."


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

I post what I want, when I want. Who gives a shit what you think. Thanks for admitting it bugs you, that means your jealous. I’ll be thinking about you on my next scrimmage.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Goid common sense that Jacks in California don’t get.


Again, what about this bothers you so much? Is it that my child will have an advantage over yours when soccer resumes next year? I want to understand. Can you imagine being a baseball parent and sitting at home and hating everybody for organizing illegal tournaments and games, WITH UMPIRES!! Man, I wouldn’t like to be in your guy’s shoes with all that anger towards people you don’t know.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 10, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Wow.. better not come to Arizona this weekend.  Fri, Sat and Sun clubs will be running scrimmages for all age groups.  Then Next weekend the clubs are doing informal play arounds against other clubs all over metro Phoenix.  Now there are rules and protections in place but *the kids are playing.*
> 
> Guidelines from the announcement.
> 
> ...


Wow why can’t jacks in calif follow common sense like this; instead the so cal soccer community is turning against one another. Sad day when California is following behind again.


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 10, 2020)

Any tournaments


tjinaz said:


> Wow.. better not come to Arizona this weekend.  Fri, Sat and Sun clubs will be running scrimmages for all age groups.  Then Next weekend the clubs are doing informal play arounds against other clubs all over metro Phoenix.  Now there are rules and protections in place but *the kids are playing.*
> 
> Guidelines from the announcement.
> 
> ...


Any tournaments there labor day weekend?


----------



## Soccer4evr (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Why are people so threatened by kids playing soccer? If you dont want to expose your kids and family, stay home. Live and let live.


Finally, somebody speaking some sense.


----------



## whatithink (Aug 10, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> No it was Blues. I don't actually know but all blues parents get so worked up if you say anything about the club, it's pretty funny. Even when it is true.


I wonder if the teams are ECNL, and therefore not technically under local jurisdiction.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 10, 2020)

The game was between Loophole FC and Rules Don’t Apply United.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 10, 2020)

whatithink said:


> I wonder if the teams are ECNL, and therefore not technically under local jurisdiction.


They are sanctioned by US Soccer and US Soccer says....*"These guidelines and best practices are intended for use WHEN AND IF your local authorities have deemed it safe to return to the practice field.  *U.S. Soccer is in no way endorsing holding practices or games in violation of any federal, state or local mandates."


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 10, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Any tournaments
> 
> Any tournaments there labor day weekend?


I believe so . Two tournaments set for Sept 4.  One from one of the local ECNL clubs.

Every weekend after that there are one or two.









						GotSoccer - Upcoming Events
					






					home.gotsoccer.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh... I thought referees weren't even on the clock until mid September.  These were 2 teams, in gear, and a zebra?


Zebras have feelings too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I have pictures and video. Don't think it would be right to post it on a public forum.


Are you law enforcement or just a concerned chicken little Karen type?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Clueless.


Enough about you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

suzysoccer1 said:


> Fake ass tough guy soccer dad. Post your video then on YouTube if your so proud of it. Like I said only done for one reason, to get an advantage over others who aren’t playing for college coach recruiting video. Spare me the exercise excuse.
> 
> Fake ass tough guy soccer dad. Post your video then on YouTube and link it here if your so proud of it. But you won’t cause your afraid of what we all know, that the game was crap and not even worth posting it.  Like I said only done for one reason, to get an advantage over others who aren’t playing for college coach recruiting video. Make sure you edit  that film real right to avoid all those donkey touches tough guy. And spare me the exercise excuse.
> 
> and yes I have a life I’m just bored today, and your a dumbass so I’ve decided to do this until the Dodger game starts.


Enjoy the anthem.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey Sheriff, you might be called upon to do your job and arrest me. Charges: PC 6969- Illegal use of park facilities. Second charge: Felony child endangerment. I plead the 5th.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 10, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Hey Sheriff, you might be called upon to do your job and arrest me. Charges: PC 6969- Illegal use of park facilities. Second charge: Felony child endangerment. I plead the 5th.


That won't happen.  

What might happen is the county could yank everyone's permits because teams like yours had to break the rules so flagrantly.

If that happens, I'd say parents of those kids have every right to hate you and your club.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 10, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> No it was Blues. I don't actually know but all blues parents get so worked up if you say anything about the club, it's pretty funny. Even when it is true.


I get worked up when Blues get dragged because my entire experience has been that the Blues follow the rules. Our team absolutely shut down when OC shut down. We started back up only when it re-opened. The Blues club made clear there was to be no training. So if a Blues team was scrimmaging it was a coach going rogue and ignoring the Blues leadership. Every Blues team I am aware of did not train. Slammers and West Coast however disregarded the orders and continued to train. I saw both of their clubs communications with their teams. So rather than attacking the Blues, which is popular on here, let's call out the single coach who did this. It was not a Blues violation. It was a specific coach. And, let's call out Slammers and West Coast for their utter disregard for the governor and Cal South's guidelines.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Your child gets to play because the rules dont apply to you.
> 
> Fine.  Don't be surprised when the scimmage gets recorded by someone else.  After all, the rules dont apply to him.
> 
> Seems fair.


Where is all the justice outrage when a 54 player “All Star Camp” is being held with 1v1 drills and video is on this forum?  Are we just going after certain people?  Is it for some but not others? Why is that?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

GT45 said:


> I get worked up when Blues get dragged because my entire experience has been that the Blues follow the rules. Our team absolutely shut down when OC shut down. We started back up only when it re-opened. The Blues club made clear there was to be no training. So if a Blues team was scrimmaging it was a coach going rogue and ignoring the Blues leadership. Every Blues team I am aware of did not train. Slammers and West Coast however disregarded the orders and continued to train. I saw both of their clubs communications with their teams. So rather than attacking the Blues, which is popular on here, let's call out the single coach who did this. It was not a Blues violation. It was a specific coach. And, let's call out Slammers and West Coast for their utter disregard for the governor and Cal South's guidelines.


I have been keeping my big mouth shut to let others rant and rave all their "woe is me."  Let me try and speak some truth into this.  Most coaches I know were 1099 private contractors and own a private soccer training biz on the side. Most coaches were laid off and are free to walk around a park and watch soccer games. Zebra could use a few bucks as well.  I hear the girls and parents ((clubs are on pause)) have been trying to stay in shape and are the one's setting up the games.  Big time games with big time players.  My dd would love to play for the sake of balling and ganas play, but her old man said no because of perception and just wanting to obey the rules.  Super super tempting, believe me but I fought off the temptations of soccer addiction I once had and I just said no.  I like the drama that's unfolding and some club or group needs to challenge some of these lame rules for kids under 17.  Dad or mom with health issues can't watch.  It is what it is.  Were back at the Great Park for 6 ft x 6ft social distance soccer tonight.  Boring as hell but will see if that changes.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Where is all the justice outrage when a 54 kocher “All Star Camp” is being held with 1v1 drills and video is on this forum?  Are we just going after certain people?  Is it for some but not others? Why is that?


54 x $225 is a smart way to stay relevant in these tough times and help pay some bills.  I see it as a win win for so many.  Go Gaffer and all the goat all-stars.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> 54 x $225 is a smart way to stay relevant in these tough times and help pay some bills.  I see it as a win win for so many.  Go Gaffer and all the goat all-stars.


Again you miss the point.  I do t disagree, I applaud those getting creative.  If I have a DD in the age range, we would have likely been there.  I am just curious as to why/how this slipped past the scrutiny of certain members of this forum.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 11, 2020)

I will not name teams. Video has been sent to appropriate authorities (not by me) and they will decide the outcome. After all, they are the ones who making big bucks doing this.
No, it was not Blues or Slammers


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> *Again you miss the point.*  I do t disagree, I applaud those getting creative. * If I have a DD in the age range, we would have likely been there.* * I am just curious as to why/how this slipped past the scrutiny of certain members of this forum.*


Yes Kicker, whenever we talk, I always miss your point.  Plus, your life is better than mind......lol!  Basically, the Kicker point of view is the correct one and like a dumb ass, I miss the point? OK, thank you.  
In my house, we follow the rules so my dd would not have been there.  No way.  It's the way we roll bro.  Some parents broke some rules in the past GDA and that was ok so like everyone has said, "rules are made to be broken."
This has not slipped any ones mind either. Who wants to call the cops or go under cover soccer watching 11 year old girls and then take photos and videos and then send those photos to friends?  16 and 17 year olds I guess is ok?  Crazy times were living in.


----------



## Dirtnap (Aug 11, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This Saturday my buddy sent me a video of 2 youth teams playing normal scrimmage game. Parents on sidelines, referee, hi-pod video. Same teams showed up on Sunday before getting kicked out by the city. They claimed they had a permit to use the field (of course they didn't, since no permits were issued).
> 99% of clubs adhering to State guidance and running distance training, limited number of players, no scrimmaging, no games, etc. Some just started training.
> Meanwhile there are clubs/teams that obviously don't care about all this and do as they please.
> I don't believe kids should be punished, but I do believe those coaches and admins should be banned for doing this.


Some do have permits, they get them the year prior.I know a couple of places that do and no club coaches or admins are even present at these places from what I have seen or they are incognito.does it seem it right or fair? No! but If you think 99% of the clubs are adhering to the State guidance you are mistaken. I hope you are not that naive. I know of some teams who never stopped practicing, scrimmaging etc.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 11, 2020)

Dirtnap said:


> Some do have permits, they get them the year prior.I know a couple of places that do and no club coaches or admins are even present at these places from what I have seen or they are incognito.does it seem it right or fair? No! but If you think 99% of the clubs are adhering to the State guidance you are mistaken. I hope you are not that naive. I know of some teams who never stopped practicing, scrimmaging etc.


I must be naive, because I do know for a fact that 99% of the clubs/teams adhering to guidelines and those 1% who don't, making it difficult for 99% to get back on the field.


----------



## MSK357 (Aug 11, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I must be naive, because I do know for a fact that 99% of the clubs/teams adhering to guidelines and those 1% who don't, making it difficult for 99% to get back on the field.


How are they making it difficult?  Field availability is based on schools (for most clubs), our restrictions with everything are based on numbers of cases and deaths which keep counties to be stuck on the states monitoring list.  Unless you have some facts that these youth soccer practices and scrimmages held in socal are directly contributing to the cases and deaths i dont see how the 1% playing scrimmages are keeping us from getting on the field.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 11, 2020)

Can’t wait until a few of these kids are playing in a World Cup in a few years. I can see the backstory on ESPN:
“When Becky was 10 during the great toilet paper shortage flu of 2020...soccer was shut down in California. But Becky loved soccer so much and she couldn’t be stopped. Her parents knew that they couldn’t stop her...so they loaded up the Range Rover and drove from Irvine to Del Mar looking for soccer.  Any soccer.  A lone kid kicking a ball and Becky wanted to take it from him.  A private coach and her parents would throw hundred dollar bills at him just to make sure Becky could juggle 500 times. One day they even found a game being played with uniforms and referees.  Becky couldn’t be stopped that day. Her mom Karen recorded that game and we have this super secret footage of 10 year old Becky blasting that ball as far as she could while out sprinting everyone on the field that day. You can hear her parents - Karen and KEn— complain to the referee every time Becky made a mistake.”
Cut to a present day interview of Becky who just scored the teams 18th goal in a blowout of Antarctica in the 2028 World Cup. 
“I’d like to thank my parents for breaking all of the rules during that quarantine on 2020. If I hadn’t played illegal games for those 5 months, I’d probably be smoking meth in the back of an alley right now.  They are divorced now, but I sure do love them.  My dad loved soccer so much that he quit his job as a CPA and now he runs soccer camps for 9 year old all stars out of the swap meet parking lot during the summer.  My mom wound up marrying my soccer coach of my 15 year old team. She’d do “anything” to make sure I got lots of playing time.   Go USA!!!!!”


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 11, 2020)

SBFDad said:


> This is ass-backwards. If the governor is going to impose new laws like this, whether you agree with them or not, then it’s up to him to enforce them. But of course most counties and cities disagree with the governor’s hyper-restrictive policies, so they opt to “educate” vs enforce. This isn’t CalSouth’s job. It’s Newsom’s.





Anon9 said:


> I don’t understand how this is an unfair advantage. Why would you care what MY kid has been doing. Worry about your own child’s development, or lack thereof. The only unfair thing I see is parents keeping their children indoors for fear they might catch a virus.


Tunnel vision.  There are plenty of things to do outdoors.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Can’t wait until a few of these kids are playing in a World Cup in a few years. I can see the backstory on ESPN:
> “When Becky was 10 during the great toilet paper shortage flu of 2020...soccer was shut down in California. But Becky loved soccer so much and she couldn’t be stopped. Her parents knew that they couldn’t stop her...so they loaded up the Range Rover and drove from Irvine to Del Mar looking for soccer.  Any soccer.  A lone kid kicking a ball and Becky wanted to take it from him.  A private coach and her parents would throw hundred dollar bills at him just to make sure Becky could juggle 500 times. One day they even found a game being played with uniforms and referees.  Becky couldn’t be stopped that day. Her mom Karen recorded that game and we have this super secret footage of 10 year old Becky blasting that ball as far as she could while out sprinting everyone on the field that day. You can hear her parents - Karen and KEn— complain to the referee every time Becky made a mistake.”
> Cut to a present day interview of Becky who just scored the teams 18th goal in a blowout of Antarctica in the 2028 World Cup.
> “I’d like to thank my parents for breaking all of the rules during that quarantine on 2020. If I hadn’t played illegal games for those 5 months, I’d probably be smoking meth in the back of an alley right now.  They are divorced now, but I sure do love them.  My dad loved soccer so much that he quit his job as a CPA and now he runs soccer camps for 9 year old all stars out of the swap meet parking lot during the summer.  My mom wound up marrying my soccer coach of my 15 year old team. She’d do “anything” to make sure I got lots of playing time.   Go USA!!!!!”


Wow, that is one hell of a story!!!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Right or wrong... I'm glad someone is jumping into the water.  Hope it goes wonderfully, kids sweat their asses off and nobody gets sick.  With any luck, you guys will set the tone for everyone else and break the glass for the rest of us.


Too many Karens in CA. 
Just wanting to hide in their basement until and if something comes along.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 11, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Can’t wait until a few of these kids are playing in a World Cup in a few years. I can see the backstory on ESPN:
> “When Becky was 10 during the great toilet paper shortage flu of 2020...soccer was shut down in California. But Becky loved soccer so much and she couldn’t be stopped. Her parents knew that they couldn’t stop her...so they loaded up the Range Rover and drove from Irvine to Del Mar looking for soccer.  Any soccer.  A lone kid kicking a ball and Becky wanted to take it from him.  A private coach and her parents would throw hundred dollar bills at him just to make sure Becky could juggle 500 times. One day they even found a game being played with uniforms and referees.  Becky couldn’t be stopped that day. Her mom Karen recorded that game and we have this super secret footage of 10 year old Becky blasting that ball as far as she could while out sprinting everyone on the field that day. You can hear her parents - Karen and KEn— complain to the referee every time Becky made a mistake.”
> Cut to a present day interview of Becky who just scored the teams 18th goal in a blowout of Antarctica in the 2028 World Cup.
> “I’d like to thank my parents for breaking all of the rules during that quarantine on 2020. If I hadn’t played illegal games for those 5 months, I’d probably be smoking meth in the back of an alley right now.  They are divorced now, but I sure do love them.  My dad loved soccer so much that he quit his job as a CPA and now he runs soccer camps for 9 year old all stars out of the swap meet parking lot during the summer.  My mom wound up marrying my soccer coach of my 15 year old team. She’d do “anything” to make sure I got lots of playing time.   Go USA!!!!!”


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I post what I want, when I want. Who gives a shit what you think. Thanks for admitting it bugs you, that means your jealous. I’ll be thinking about you on my next scrimmage.


I have to wonder how your kid will do in college playing under NCAA rules when they have been allowed to do what they want when they want  for the sake of soccer.  NCAA won't have it.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Too many Karens in CA.
> Just wanting to hide in their basement until and if something comes along.


The type that walk their dogs around the park and yell “I hope you all die of Covid” at the kids playing sports.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I have to wonder how your kid will do in college playing under NCAA rules when they have been allowed to do what they want when they want  for the sake of soccer.  NCAA won't have it.


None of your business.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Aug 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Again you miss the point.  I do t disagree, I applaud those getting creative.  If I have a DD in the age range, we would have likely been there.  I am just curious as to why/how this slipped past the scrutiny of certain members of this forum.


It didn't slip.  There was a post on main forum and discussion got going but then post was deleted.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Too many Karens in CA.
> Just wanting to hide in their basement until and if something comes along.


Bro, that was a low blow for all of Socal.  I will think of a "too many" name for AZ folks.  I have some ideas but I will wait.  I can;t wait until we (our dd teams)) play one another brah.  It's on dude.  Loser dad buys first round?


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Where is all the justice outrage when a 54 player “All Star Camp” is being held with 1v1 drills and video is on this forum?  Are we just going after certain people?  Is it for some but not others? Why is that?


It’s called selective moral outrage. @LuisAndres is the only person I know that speaks his mind, and doesn’t hide behind an assumed identity to be tough on a forum. The difference between getting all Karened out on me vs Luis is that you know where to find him. He’s not hiding anything. So if you have a problem with him, you can go tell him to his face. On the contrary, since I decide to hide my identity, all of you can act tough and bash me on a soccer forum.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> It’s called selective moral outrage. @LuisAndres is the only person I know that speaks his mind, and doesn’t hide behind an assumed identity to be tough on a forum. The difference between getting all Karened out on me vs Luis is that you know where to find him. He’s not hiding anything. So if you have a problem with him, you can go tell him to his face. On the contrary, since I decide to hide my identity, all of you can act tough and bash me on a soccer forum.


Why are you hiding behind an assumed identity?


----------



## Soccer Drama (Aug 11, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> I can’t wait to catch one of you recording me or my players, especially my kid. The reason it’s illegal is because im telling you, YOU CANT RECORD MY CHILD. Under normal circumstances, nobody has ever complained about kids being recorded. These are not normal circumstances.


Sorry toughie, you are not gonna do squat.  It's not against the law to film in public.  So if you are in a public place, regardless of age, you have no expectation of privacy.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 11, 2020)

Let the kids practice!


Kicker4Life said:


> Where is all the justice outrage when a 54 player “All Star Camp” is being held with 1v1 drills and video is on this forum?  Are we just going after certain people?  Is it for some but not others? Why is that?


I guess they where caught the coaches who where part of that “all star camp” even before this they deleted their post since they where getting heat for having the coaches faces blurred out


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 11, 2020)

It doesn't bother me some kids are able to scrimmage.  But the Dodgers fan in me says cheating in sports, regardless whether it's minor or major in nature, should not be tolerated.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> It doesn't bother me some kids are able to scrimmage.  But the Dodgers fan in me says cheating in sports, regardless whether it's minor or major in nature, should not be tolerated.


Dodgers don't cheat?


----------



## SoccerFan (Aug 11, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> It didn't slip.  There was a post on main forum and discussion got going but then post was deleted.


Posted on various insta accounts


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 11, 2020)

SoccerFan said:


> Posted on various insta accounts


@GT45 are those good al' boys not part of Blues anymore?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Loser dad buys first round?


Deal


----------



## SoccerGuru (Aug 11, 2020)

GT45 said:


> I get worked up when Blues get dragged because my entire experience has been that the Blues follow the rules. Our team absolutely shut down when OC shut down. We started back up only when it re-opened. The Blues club made clear there was to be no training. So if a Blues team was scrimmaging it was a coach going rogue and ignoring the Blues leadership. Every Blues team I am aware of did not train. Slammers and West Coast however disregarded the orders and continued to train. I saw both of their clubs communications with their teams. So rather than attacking the Blues, which is popular on here, let's call out the single coach who did this. It was not a Blues violation. It was a specific coach. And, let's call out Slammers and West Coast for their utter disregard for the governor and Cal South's guidelines.


Point proven from the official blues dad! First, if a blues coach is having scrimmages and not following the rules, he's part of the club so therefore blues is is not following the rules. I promise you that "blues leadership" know what's going on. Also, I love how you want to call out a rival club when your club is doing the exact thing you are accusing them of doing. I am still pretty sure you have a kid on that team or you are completely clueless.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Deal


I wouldn't deal with EJ, I'm still waiting for my $100 that he lost.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Aug 11, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I will not name teams. Video has been sent to appropriate authorities (not by me) and they will decide the outcome. After all, they are the ones who making big bucks doing this.
> No, it was not Blues or Slammers


I can see not wanting to name names but can you at least say what city the game took place?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Deal


No double or nothing either and do not bring up last season's game bro.  That was a wash and not a game to judge my goat on.  Remember, that was after a road game up to LA the day before and that took 7 hours to play one league game.  I will say we might be a little rusty from being on lock down but that's me just trying to throw a little excuse in the mix just in case.  I want a double Long Island Ice Tea if I/she wins


----------



## Justafan (Aug 11, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> It’s called selective moral outrage. @LuisAndres is the only person I know that speaks his mind, and doesn’t hide behind an assumed identity to be tough on a forum. The difference between getting all Karened out on me vs Luis is that you know where to find him. He’s not hiding anything. So if you have a problem with him, you can go tell him to his face. On the contrary, since I decide to hide my identity, all of you can act tough and bash me on a soccer forum.


LuisAndres is a tough guy?  All he does is laugh at my posts.  And wait, I’m supposed to figure out his real identity with 2 first names?  

And FYI, If you do a little homework you can figure out who many of us on this forum are.  let me know if you need some help.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Justafan said:


> LuisAndres is a tough guy?  All he does is laugh at my posts.  And wait, I’m supposed to figure out his real identity with 2 first names?
> 
> And FYI, If you do a little homework you can figure out who many of us on this forum are.  let me know if you need some help.


It used to be on this forum that there was a public profile page for each member where each could decide whether to leave name, email, etc.  All we can see now is birthdays.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

Justafan said:


> LuisAndres is a tough guy?  All he does is laugh at my posts.  And wait, I’m supposed to figure out his real identity with 2 first names?
> 
> And FYI, If you do a little homework you can figure out who many of us on this forum are.  let me know if you need some help.


I was torn into pieces for giving up my dd name and my name last year.  I got PMs telling me they know where I live and I better shut up or else my dd chances of getting a deal in 8th grade is over.  I also have Lin Woods number in my back pocket.  I know one avatar who better watch what he says about my dd from now on.  Luis has a good heart you guys and his dd can ball.  We all have big ego.  Some, like me, have a bigger ego.  Each ego doesn't like the other egos and always wants to be the right ego.  Its just the way it is.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 11, 2020)

SoccerFan said:


> Posted on various insta accounts


They posted on soccer boarded but the picture had their faces marked so you could see The coaches and I guess someone caught that and asked why they have to cover their faces


----------



## Justafan (Aug 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> We all have big ego.  Some, like me, have a bigger ego.  Each ego doesn't like the other egos and always wants to be the right ego.  Its just the way it is.


You're right, everybody on this forum has a pretty big ego, including me.  And we all think our own kids are the greatest, nothing wrong with that. And with few exceptions, we all caught the soccer addiction/bug at one point or another.  And most, especially those with younger kids, NEED A FIX big time.  I get that.  Shoot, I remember a game being cancelled because of light drizzle when my dd's were in AYSO and I was pissed!  I needed MY "fix."


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 11, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You're right, everybody on this forum has a pretty big ego, including me.  And we all think our own kids are the greatest, nothing wrong with that. And with few exceptions, we all caught the soccer addiction/bug at one point or another.  And most, especially those with younger kids, NEED A FIX big time.  I get that.  Shoot, I remember a game being cancelled because of light drizzle when my dd's were in AYSO and I was pissed!  I needed MY "fix."


yeah, imagine that...we are all finally getting back on the field and it start raining.....oh my


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You're right,* everybody on this forum has a pretty big ego, including me*.  And we all think our own kids are the greatest, nothing wrong with that. And with few exceptions, we all caught the soccer addiction/bug at one point or another.  And most, especially those with younger kids, NEED A FIX big time.  I get that.  Shoot, I remember a game being cancelled because of light drizzle when my dd's were in AYSO and I was pissed!  I needed MY "fix."


So true about your ego bro.  I will say my ego is bigger and that is not me bragging.   When it comes to sports, I play to win!!  I just was thinking as a fan of soccer, how fun it was watching my baby goat tear it up in AYSO when I was head coach.  I told the stories before but i was so pumped when the Arsenal South Club Coach in Temecula emailed me saying how impressed she was watching my little one take on the boys in coed rec ball and I just had to get her to her academy training.  She was only 6.  That was my first hit on da pipe and I'm still looking for that  missing rock in my carpet that I must have dropped early last year.  Or, for those who scrape resin in bong pipes, you know the feeling.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 11, 2020)

If colleges can't put teams on the field this fall none of your kids leagues will be able to do it either.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 11, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> If colleges can't put teams on the field this fall none of your kids leagues will be able to do it either.


is it final? all colleges canceled Fall?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 11, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> is it final? all colleges canceled Fall?


With Big Ten out it is getting close to 50%.  Once it dips below 50% the NCAA won't hold a championship.  At that point everyone will cancel.   Watch for Pac 12 to cancel next.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> With Big Ten out it is getting close to 50%.  Once it dips below 50% the NCAA won't hold a championship.  At that point everyone will cancel.   Watch for Pac 12 to cancel next.


SEC and ACC look like they might just go ball by themselves.  To each his own.  No winners in all this I come to figure.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Dodgers don't cheat?


Astros cheat... as evidenced here by Altuve and his MVP trophy.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> SEC and ACC look like they might just go ball by themselves.  To each his own.  No winners in all this I come to figure.


If they did would it count as a year of elgibility?  If it does I can't see them doing it.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Astros cheat... as evidenced here by Altuve and his MVP trophy.
> 
> View attachment 8585


You've been sounding like a real human lately and I'm laughing at your posts, what the heck is going on??


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You've been sounding like a real human lately and I'm laughing at your posts, what the heck is going on??


You forgot to "ignore" me.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I wouldn't deal with EJ, I'm still waiting for my $100 that he lost.


I will treat EJ just like Angel Eyes did to this dude. I will collect baby!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Remember, that was after a road game up to LA the day before and that took 7 hours to play one league game.


Remember the AZ teams had to drive out to CA. So the road game excuse is no bueno.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Remember the AZ teams had to drive out to CA. So the road game excuse is no bueno.


I did that drive a while back for a 4-day trip. Do teams/parents actually drive from CA to AZ (or vice-versa) for one game of kids' soccer? If so, fair play to you; equal parts committed and crazy


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> I did that drive a while back for a 4-day trip. Do teams/parents actually drive from CA to AZ (or vice-versa) for one game of kids' soccer? If so, fair play to you; equal parts committed and crazy


Fortunately the vast majority of trips are team trips. The club hires a bus company to drive the teams out. Coaches go, and usually each team has a couple of chaperones go.

Now the game EJ references was over Thanksgiving. On that parents were driving.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Remember the AZ teams had to drive out to CA. So the road game excuse is no bueno.


Ya, and it was back to back too for AZ.  Ok, you win that one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> I have to wonder how your kid will do in college playing under NCAA rules when they have been allowed to do what they want when they want  for the sake of soccer.  NCAA won't have it.


What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> It doesn't bother me some kids are able to scrimmage.  But the Dodgers fan in me says cheating in sports, regardless whether it's minor or major in nature, should not be tolerated.


How about kneeling?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?


Tunnel vision


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You're right, everybody on this forum has a pretty big ego, including me.  And we all think our own kids are the greatest, nothing wrong with that. And with few exceptions, we all caught the soccer addiction/bug at one point or another.  And most, especially those with younger kids, NEED A FIX big time.  I get that.  Shoot, I remember a game being cancelled because of light drizzle when my dd's were in AYSO and I was pissed!  I needed MY "fix."


Drove our to temecula in the pouring rain and passed a dead guy laying on the freeway, got to the field and the game was canceled, perspective.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You've been sounding like a real human lately and I'm laughing at your posts, what the heck is going on??


You may be ready for the red hat soon.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 11, 2020)

Simisoccerfan said:


> With Big Ten out it is getting close to 50%.  Once it dips below 50% the NCAA won't hold a championship.  At that point everyone will cancel.   Watch for Pac 12 to cancel next.


Spot on Simi. PAC 12 just canceled as you predicted. More to follow, that’s inevitable.

None of us want to see youth soccer canceled for the fall but that’s what seems to be happening unfortunately, certainly from an official games perspective anyway.

We will likely continue to see an increase in the types of privately organized scrimmages/games this post first started from. I don’t see teams/parents/coaches settling for just practicing from now until the end of the year.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Spot on Simi. PAC 12 just canceled as you predicted. More to follow, that’s inevitable.
> 
> None of us want to see youth soccer canceled for the fall but that’s what seems to be happening unfortunately, certainly from an official games perspective anyway.
> 
> We will likely continue to see an increase in the types of privately organized scrimmages/games this post first started from. I don’t see teams/parents/coaches settling for just practicing from now until the end of the year.


You are likely spot on for what the immediate future holds for youth soccer in CA.

In the meantime, NJ has gone from an extreme lock down to tournament play inside of 4 months.  Their latest endeavor was a college showcase put on by EDP.  From what I've read and from reports from people I know there, it went off without any major hiccups.

Hopefully DOCs, local officials, etc take notice, learn something...or not.









						College recruiting returns at EDP Showcase 2020
					

The EDP Showcase 2020 was played this weekend.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You are likely spot on for what the immediate future holds for youth soccer in CA.
> 
> In the meantime, NJ has gone from an extreme lock down to tournament play inside of 4 months.  Their latest endeavor was a college showcase put on by EDP.  From what I've read and from reports from people I know there, it went off without any major hiccups.
> 
> ...


AZ league schedules go up Aug 17. Late Aug or early Sept start date. 

Tournaments start up end of Aug/early Sept as well.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Aug 11, 2020)

happy9 said:


> You are likely spot on for what the immediate future holds for youth soccer in CA.
> 
> In the meantime, NJ has gone from an extreme lock down to tournament play inside of 4 months.  Their latest endeavor was a college showcase put on by EDP.  From what I've read and from reports from people I know there, it went off without any major hiccups.
> 
> ...


Interesting, thanks for sharing. If we can get from this point to holding tournaments within months, that will be a result.

And you are right; you would hope we will all watch, listen and learn from what is happening in other states.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> AZ league schedules go up Aug 17. Late Aug or early Sept start date.
> 
> Tournaments start up end of Aug/early Sept as well.


What are the GAL, DPL , ECNL and MLS in teams in AZ going to do?  70% of their league is in lockdown?  Go to Texas?  I think NV and Utah will have some tournaments but with no league play that leaves a ton of open dates.  Kids going to sub down to APL just to get playing time?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> AZ league schedules go up Aug 17. Late Aug or early Sept start date.
> 
> Tournaments start up end of Aug/early Sept as well.


Things are improving considerably for you in AZ as far as the virus. If the "R" is what they are actually calculating, it will keep getting better.

Any idea what restrictions they will have? I know STX mentioned some of the conditions they enforce for there games and tournaments.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> AZ league schedules go up Aug 17. Late Aug or early Sept start date.
> 
> Tournaments start up end of Aug/early Sept as well.


With the likelihood of travel to CA being next to zero for the fall, have they figured out what the letter leagues (ECNL,GA,MLS, ABCDE, FGHI)  are going to do?  Are they only going to play teams within their own leagues or are they considering friendlies across leagues?


----------



## happy9 (Aug 11, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> What are the GAL, DPL , ECNL and MLS in teams in AZ going to do?  70% of their league is in lockdown?  Go to Texas?  I think NV and Utah will have some tournaments but with no league play that leaves a ton of open dates.  Kids going to sub down to APL just to get playing time?


Oops, should have looked at your post first, I just asked the same question


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> What are the GAL, DPL , ECNL and MLS in teams in AZ going to do?  70% of their league is in lockdown?  Go to Texas?  I think NV and Utah will have some tournaments but with no league play that leaves a ton of open dates.  Kids going to sub down to APL just to get playing time?


That actually is the big question. 

I suspect if CA stays closed we will see some of the following:

- playing in local tournaments
- possible scrimmages vs other clubs in the area
- playing the few games we can in league vs AZ and NV teams. 

I dont think you are going to see these clubs having their players play on APL. They get better practice scrimmaging vs the age groups above and below them in the club to be honest.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Any idea what restrictions they will have?


No idea.


----------



## gotothebushes (Aug 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> The scrimmage risk is low.  It should be legal.
> 
> Plenty of kids would love to play, just to play.  Wish they could.





Justafan said:


> You've been sounding like a real human lately and I'm laughing at your posts, what the heck is going on??


@Justafan- don't give in man. Keep the mute button on! Trust me it works!


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Aug 11, 2020)

Not sure I see a direct link between college sports not having a fall season and youth sports. If these other states are open and not having any issues with youth sports why not CA. Who knows with this state.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> @Justafan- don't give in man. Keep the mute button on! Trust me it works!


Beotch.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> We will likely continue to see an increase in the types of privately organized scrimmages/games this post first started from. I don’t see teams/parents/coaches settling for just practicing from now until the end of the year.


But that's a real problem from a policy perspective.  Because if CalSouth doesn't crack the whip, others will begin to copy because there are no negative consequences .  That in turn will pressure other clubs to start scrimmaging because of a) the fear of falling behind,, b) parents complaining "well team x y z is practicing", and c) the frustration from the kids who see their friends practicing but they can't will bring morale down really low.  In the end, either everyone has to be in the pool or everyone has to be out of it...CalSouth has to decide which...if it allows stuff like this to happen they will signal (even by their silence) everyone should be in the pool and they risk whatever governmental consequences might come their way.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 11, 2020)

California currently requires a 6 ft space separation and a stable cohort for youth sports.   No games, scrimmages or tournaments.  I don't see our amazing governor changing this prior to the November election.   Remember we live in a Blue state.   That means no college or youth sports.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> @Justafan- don't give in man. Keep the mute button on! Trust me it works!


Apparently not... you're still here crying.  Let's try to stay on topic.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 11, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> Not sure I see a direct link between college sports not having a fall season and youth sports. If these other states are open and not having any issues with youth sports why not CA. Who knows with this state.


I really hope that I am wrong but I think the direct link (reason) is this one.  








						Heart issue linked to virus drives Power 5 concern
					

A rare heart condition that could be linked to COVID-19 has been found in several athletes in the Big Ten and other Power 5 conferences.




					www.google.com
				




Also the growth of covid cases is growing significantly with the 0-17 age group. I believe it’s like a150% growth in July. Also about 70 deaths of minors across the country. I don’t recall the exact number.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> Not sure I see a direct link between college sports not having a fall season and youth sports. If these other states are open and not having any issues with youth sports why not CA. Who knows with this state.


The governor doesn't believe a quarantine is truly necessary... he's sending his kids to an open private school everyday.  So yeah... the "guidance" is apparently not for him, either.  That said... he's paid by the people and works for the people.  There needs to be continued pressure and that includes watching what other states do successfully.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I really hope that I am wrong but I think the direct link (reason) is this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... and there's this.  We haven't talked about it much but the irony isn't lost on the reporting source.









						Coronavirus pandemic could cause wave of brain damage, scientists warn | CNN
					

The novel coronavirus pandemic could lead to a wave of brain damage in infected patients, warned British researchers in a new study released Wednesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Aug 11, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I really hope that I am wrong but I think the direct link (reason) is this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t want to go searching for links but their is plenty of data showing children are not at significant risk from this virus. I am not willing to accept locking my kid down for months at a time because of the extremely small risk. Might as well lock them up during flu season as well using this logic.


----------



## STX (Aug 11, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Any idea what restrictions they will have? I know STX mentioned some of the conditions they enforce for there games and tournaments.


If it helps somebody somewhere in setting up games, here were the guidelines last weekend. They were strictly followed by most everyone.... 


The following guidelines will be implemented at all locations in an effort to ensure the safety of all participants and spectators.

Guidelines are subject to change.
Any changes will updated online and shared with teams and managers.

    All participants (coaches, spectators, staff, volunteers and any other persons on the complex) are REQUIRED TO WEAR MASKS or face coverings.
    All players and referees are required to wear masks to and from the fields. Masks may be removed for warm up and during the games.
    Teams and their spectators will sit on the same side of the field.  The opposing team will be on the opposite side of the field.  Home team on east/north side, and away team on west/south side.  Spectators set up on two ends of field to allow for the team to be at center of field.
    Adhere to social distancing guidelines of minimum 6 feet between each other.
    Players are to remain in vehicles until 30 minutes before scheduled games.  Parents and spectators are to remain in the vehicle until 5 minutes before scheduled games.
    Upon completion of the scheduled game, we ask that all players and spectators leave the complex immediately.  No team meetings to be held at the fields after the game.
    Teams should limit spectators attending games to 2 persons per player to avoid over-crowding in the spectator area.
    Spectators are responsible for their own seating at each location.
    Teams must bring their own seating, water bottles, hand sanitizer and cooling towels. (No player seating provided)

*Staff and volunteers will be at each complex to assist in implementing the above guidelines.  We ask all participants and spectators to be respectful of those persons who are asking individuals to adhere to safety protocol.  We appreciate your participation in this event and your compliance to all guidelines.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 11, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> Point proven from the official blues dad! First, if a blues coach is having scrimmages and not following the rules, he's part of the club so therefore blues is is not following the rules. I promise you that "blues leadership" know what's going on. Also, I love how you want to call out a rival club when your club is doing the exact thing you are accusing them of doing. I am still pretty sure you have a kid on that team or you are completely clueless.


Wrong. Slammers had a full page dedicated to signing up for training and signing waivers on their site. West Coast posted it on their Instagram, even congratulating themselves for circumventing the governor's orders. The Blues leadership has sent an email to all the families saying it was a no go. That is a massive difference in leadership. WC and Slammers leaders are pushing the training. Blues is not. So one coach going rogue (if it is even a blues team since no one is naming them) is very different.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 11, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> @GT45 are those good al' boys not part of Blues anymore?


No idea what that pic is of. Camps were allowed. Club training disguised as camps was not.


----------



## SoccerGuru (Aug 11, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Wrong. Slammers had a full page dedicated to signing up for training and signing waivers on their site. West Coast posted it on their Instagram, even congratulating themselves for circumventing the governor's orders. The Blues leadership has sent an email to all the families saying it was a no go. That is a massive difference in leadership. WC and Slammers leaders are pushing the training. Blues is not. So one coach going rogue (if it is even a blues team since no one is naming them) is very different.


So you are finally admitting that you found out who the coach is. Before it was "blues would never ever do that, we are the blues" to now it's "well it's only one coach". Even though there are pictures on here of another blues coach holding a "best of best" camp for youngers. you might be a stand up guy and dad of the year but just because your kid plays for blues, doesn't make them the world's greatest club that doesn't ever break rules.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 11, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> So you are finally admitting that you found out who the coach is. Before it was "blues would never ever do that, we are the blues" to now it's "well it's only one coach". Even though there are pictures on here of another blues coach holding a "best of best" camp for youngers. you might be a stand up guy and dad of the year but just because your kid plays for blues, doesn't make them the world's greatest club that doesn't ever break rules.


You guys are little kids. Who cares!!!’  We are not playing soccer anytime soon.  Many teams are breaking the rules and there’s no penalties to be given.    If you break the rules just own it.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 11, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> So you are finally admitting that you found out who the coach is. Before it was "blues would never ever do that, we are the blues" to now it's "well it's only one coach". Even though there are pictures on here of another blues coach holding a "best of best" camp for youngers. you might be a stand up guy and dad of the year but just because your kid plays for blues, doesn't make them the world's greatest club that doesn't ever break rules.


I see 2 Blues coaches on that picture, not 1. They even sporting Puma gear, besides those big bellies of course!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 11, 2020)

Great Park was great tonight.  I walked around and saw kids playing soccer and baseball.  It was nice to see the kids playing.  I saw mask on all the adults and kids as they walked to the fields.  Great job everybody on following the guidelines set out by those over us.  I was impressed.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Great Park was great tonight.  I walked around and saw kids playing soccer and baseball.  It was nice to see the kids playing.  I saw mask on all the adults and kids as they walked to the fields.  Great job everybody on following the guidelines set out by those over us.  I was impressed.


It can be done... safely... If they come down too hard on the rules and people see other states and communities successfully working, the backlash will be tremendous and .. you will get people circumventing the rules out of frustration and that will restart the cycle.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 11, 2020)

SoccerGuru said:


> So you are finally admitting that you found out who the coach is. Before it was "blues would never ever do that, we are the blues" to now it's "well it's only one coach". Even though there are pictures on here of another blues coach holding a "best of best" camp for youngers. you might be a stand up guy and dad of the year but just because your kid plays for blues, doesn't make them the world's greatest club that doesn't ever break rules.


I am not admitting it. I said 'if it was a blues coach'. And, it turns out it was not a blues team/coach that was scrimmaging per the original poster. This is my exact quote... hint note the part in bold: _So one coach going rogue *(if it is even a blues team since no one is naming them)* is very different._

Also, as I said, I have no idea what the best of the best camp was. But, it sounds like it is a camp. Camps were legal under the governors orders. So what am I missing that was wrong with that photo? Coaches can coach camps. They just were not allowed to run club training under the false premise that it was a camp.

I love how a few of you are so quick to jump on the Blues, yet ignore the factual information that Slammers and West Coast were intentionally violating the orders on direct from their leadership.


----------



## Spectator (Aug 11, 2020)

GT45 said:


> I am not admitting it. I said 'if it was a blues coach'. And, it turns out it was not a blues team/coach that was scrimmaging per the original poster. This is my exact quote... hint note the part in bold: _So one coach going rogue *(if it is even a blues team since no one is naming them)* is very different._
> 
> Also, as I said, I have no idea what the best of the best camp was. But, it sounds like it is a camp. Camps were legal under the governors orders. So what am I missing that was wrong with that photo? Coaches can coach camps. They just were not allowed to run club training under the false premise that it was a camp.
> 
> I love how a few of you are so quick to jump on the Blues, yet ignore the factual information that Slammers and West Coast were intentionally violating the orders on direct from their leadership.


Slammer and West Coast had socially distanced camps. The All Star Blues camp was not socially distanced, with 1 v 1s, etc... That is the main difference from what I can tell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

And you people complain about talking politics In here?


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Great Park was great tonight.  I walked around and saw kids playing soccer and baseball.  It was nice to see the kids playing.  I saw mask on all the adults and kids as they walked to the fields.  Great job everybody on following the guidelines set out by those over us.  I was impressed.


It sure was a beautiful sight but I saw it slightly differently:  parking lots full and along access road closest to the freeway, cars actually overflow parking on that street. (Skyhawk Way?)  - probably because a section of parking was closed off and being used for “by appointment “ Covid testing (a bit ironic)

Lots of parents wearing masks but definitely not all. I watched a bunch of soccer dads having animated conversations sans face coverings. Of my sample set, I’d put it at 75/25.

Anyway, just a slightly less rosy take than yours.  But it definitely was a sight to behold with players all out there working on skills and presumably getting ready...


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 12, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> It sure was a beautiful sight but I saw it slightly differently:  parking lots full and along access road closest to the freeway, cars actually overflow parking on that street. (Skyhawk Way?)  - probably because a section of parking was closed off and being used for “by appointment “ Covid testing (a bit ironic)
> 
> Lots of parents wearing masks but definitely not all. I watched a bunch of soccer dads having animated conversations sans face coverings. Of my sample set, I’d put it at 75/25.
> 
> Anyway, just a slightly less rosy take than yours.  But it definitely was a sight to behold with players all out there working on skills and presumably getting ready...


talking about cup being half full or half empty....


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> It sure was a beautiful sight but I saw it slightly differently:  parking lots full and along access road closest to the freeway, cars actually overflow parking on that street. (Skyhawk Way?)  - probably because a section of parking was closed off and being used for “by appointment “ Covid testing (a bit ironic)
> 
> Lots of parents wearing masks but definitely not all. I watched a bunch of soccer dads having animated conversations sans face coverings. Of my sample set, I’d put it at 75/25.
> 
> Anyway, just a slightly less rosy take than yours.  But it definitely was a sight to behold with players all out there working on skills and presumably getting ready...


Yes, we see life and soccer much differently @Giesbock.  *I said when parents and kids walked to the fields they had their mask on*.  *Yes, all of them!!!* Keep in mind I was in one little area of the Great Park. If you decide to walk fast or jog for exercise, you take that dam thing off........This mask thing is becoming a freaking joke.  We have problems in soccer and I cant wait until snowflake soccer is over with.  The last three years was so weak in socal and we all know why.


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Aug 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you people complain about talking politics In here?


It is amazing how much whining goes on here. Is this what today’s men have become?


----------



## jpeter (Aug 12, 2020)

Not mine concern who, if, when or not pays attention to guidance.  Just like guidelines, suggestion on how to conduct one self driving or as a person some people have good manners and work well with other and some not as much.

From what I've seen by chance is a mixed bag of youth teams during different things, some at parks, schools, and a complex or two.

My sons club still is not practicing and went back to virtual zoom training, being in LA there is not a lot of wiggle room what's really allowed and the organization only does thing strictly by the book.

My causal observation is there are some there are very strict with the guidance, entrance checks, masks, temps, spacing, no scrimmages.   Others not so much: walk up, no mask, no check-in, normal close proximity practice, intra squad scrimmages, etc .

What's the split ? not sure but is different especially with the olders, I happen to be near a complex last night due to business so I took a walk around before the dinner meet and most of older club teams where not distant: 11v6 positional rondo, shooting attacking drills, crosses in the box, etc.

younger seemed different every in order, strict lines, spacing, back packs spread out, no close contact.

parents very mixed bag of mask or not but at least they where keeping there distances from one and other.

in any case teams and clubs even on the same ones where doing things differently for whatever reasons but don't see a problem with any of that.

im not sure what the motivation is for the kids besides being happy to be out there but it was a very subtle kind of thing as I didn't see any scrimmages besides some adults that where practicing.

Does the guidance work or is it very important that everyone follow it strictly? Not sure think more study or somethings would have to be considered.  Sad that this is the only to get any team practice in, I'm just thankful my player has been able to train on his own, play privately with a few of his friends, and is still enjoying his summer biking, biking, skating, swimming, surfing, sand sports at the beach, etc while completing a college course on-line.

i hope club sports survive and eventually thrive again but have a feeling going to long haul to get back to anywhere to the peak levels they once where but let's hope more places open up and the numbers settle down.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> It is amazing how much whining goes on here. Is this what today’s men have become?


Easy soccer mom.  Not all men are created equal.  I will say the last three years a certain type of man came into soccer and he's the type with some $$$ and he usually gets what he wants.  Most of these Papa bears demand that their dd to go to college and soccer is how you get in.  It muddied the purity of soccer and the pure joy of just playing a game of soccer with other top all stars.  These dad demanded 25% starts as well.  Plus access!!! Some kids are more comfortable juggling and hitting the wall all day with a ball by themselves.  Boring. Most athletes that I know what to play an actually game.  This will get all fixed, trust me.  Development?  Ya right.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

LB Mom 78 said:


> It is amazing how much whining goes on here. Is this what today’s men have become?


The wussification of America is on full display.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 12, 2020)

Spectator said:


> Slammer and West Coast had socially distanced camps. The All Star Blues camp was not socially distanced, with 1 v 1s, etc... That is the main difference from what I can tell.


Why do you care? Are you a Marxist?


----------



## chiefs (Aug 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The wussification of America is on full display.


The trophy generation has grown up and understand now they didn’t deserve crap.  Now they get on a forum pointing out what should or shouldn’t be done cuz they know better.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm currently at a local high school ((not LBHS for all you social observers with camera phones)).  My dd is doing her one on one privates and working really hard. Girls are playing softball as well and I mean a lot of girls.  It's like everyone is out and balling like there's no tomorrow promised us.  I say get it while can.  We can only charge ahead one day at a time. Its beautiful to see sports being played.  I hope soccer can be played this year.  Something tells me its possible if everyone can follow the guidelines in all cities and areas.


----------



## Spfister (Aug 12, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't think it should be matter of police kicking someone of the field either. I believe it should be a matter of governing body to make sure those individuals will never coach youth sports again.


I agree… Police have better things to do.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

Spfister said:


> I agree… Police have better things to do.


And police have kids like all of us and they want their kids to play sports as well.  They need help to watch their kids like the ac tech dude.  Were ALL in this together.  Let's fix this Socal


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 12, 2020)

GT45 said:


> Wrong. Slammers had a full page dedicated to signing up for training and signing waivers on their site. West Coast posted it on their Instagram, even congratulating themselves for circumventing the governor's orders. The Blues leadership has sent an email to all the families saying it was a no go. That is a massive difference in leadership. WC and Slammers leaders are pushing the training. Blues is not. So one coach going rogue (if it is even a blues team since no one is naming them) is very different.
> [/QU=
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 12, 2020)

GT45 said:


> I am not admitting it. I said 'if it was a blues coach'. And, it turns out it was not a blues team/coach that was scrimmaging per the original poster. This is my exact quote... hint note the part in bold: _So one coach going rogue *(if it is even a blues team since no one is naming them)* is very different._
> 
> Also, as I said, I have no idea what the best of the best camp was. But, it sounds like it is a camp. Camps were legal under the governors orders. So what am I missing that was wrong with that photo? Coaches can coach camps. They just were not allowed to run club training under the false premise that it was a camp.
> 
> I love how a few of you are so quick to jump on the Blues, yet ignore the factual information that Slammers and West Coast were intentionally violating the orders on direct from their leadership.


Wrong.  Whoever is in the photo is not physically distancing or wearing masks. Period.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 12, 2020)

if you are that concerned about the virus. stay home. don't go for walks and tattle on other people trying to live their life.  wasnt my kid's club but i appreciate whomever set up the scrimmages. let these kid's find some normalcy.  I would let my kid play in a heartbeat.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 12, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> if you are that concerned about the virus. stay home. don't go for walks and tattle on other people trying to live their life.  wasnt my kid's club but i appreciate whomever set up the scrimmages. let these kid's find some normalcy.  I would let my kid play in a heartbeat.


We are that concerned that you will spread the virus and make it worse.

Think of it as having a neighbor who insists on leaving the lid off his trash, and insults you when you mention the rat problem.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> if you are that concerned about the virus. stay home. don't go for walks and tattle on other people trying to live their life.  wasnt my kid's club but i appreciate whomever set up the scrimmages. let these kid's find some normalcy.  I would let my kid play in a heartbeat.


HB as in Huntington Beach?  You have a reputation to uphold there --


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> We are that concerned that you will spread the virus and make it worse.
> 
> Think of it as having a* neighbor who insists on leaving the lid off his trash*, and insults you when you mention the rat problem.


Or neighbor with barking dogs and wont shut them up.  A good neighbor will put lid on for their neighbor. What does this have to do with little kids playing a soccer game?  I'm safer at the Great Park then any other place in OC imo.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Or neighbor with barking dogs and wont shut them up.  A good neighbor will put lid on for their neighbor. What does this have to do with little kids playing a soccer game?  I'm safer at the Great Park then any other place in OC imo.


My point is that, in a pandemic, my behavior affects your risk.  And vice versa.

If the soccer game is a significant risk for spreading the virus, then it is a public health risk and should be illegal.

If the soccer game is not a risk for spreading the virus, then it is not a public health risk and should be legal.

But this is a scientific question, not a personal choice question.  Personal choice has nothing to do with it.  You want to smoke banana peels?  Go for it.  Your body.  You want to hold a party?  Wait for a vaccine.  I dont want your party increasing my risk.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You want to hold a party?  Wait for a vaccine.


No.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My point is that, in a pandemic, my behavior affects your risk.  And vice versa.
> 
> If the soccer game is a significant risk for spreading the virus, then it is a public health risk and should be illegal.
> 
> ...


So ANY and ALL activities that represents a “significant” risk should be ban, including mass gatherings (20+ppl I believe is the defined #)  of ANY kind, for ANY reason, is that how this is to be interpreted?


----------



## soccermom74 (Aug 12, 2020)

ToonArmy said:


> Any tournaments
> 
> Any tournaments there labor day weekend?


Yes.  The Phoenix Rising Cup is held Labor Day weekend.  Currently still happening.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 12, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So ANY and ALL activities that represents a “significant” rush should be ban, including mass gatherings (20+ppl I believe is the defined #)  of ANY kind, for ANY reason, is that how this is to be interpreted?


That is 90% accurate.


----------



## chiefs (Aug 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My point is that, in a pandemic, my behavior affects your risk.  And vice versa.
> 
> If the soccer game is a significant risk for spreading the virus, then it is a public health risk and should be illegal.
> 
> ...


No documented cases from any of the European soccer leagues or MLS or adult leagues or any sports.   And don’t put out one off cases.  It’s 6 months in and nothing that shows it transmits in a scrimmage.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> No documented cases from any of the European soccer leagues or MLS or adult leagues or any sports.   And don’t put out one off cases.  It’s 6 months in and nothing that shows it transmits in a scrimmage.


MLS is in a bubble. All other pro leagues get constant testing. 
Before the bubble, of course, Nashville and Dallas had to cancel because of team spreading.

I’m not aware of any “adult leagues” going on.


----------



## Kante (Aug 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> No documented cases from any of the European soccer leagues or MLS or adult leagues or any sports.   And don’t put out one off cases.  It’s 6 months in and nothing that shows it transmits in a scrimmage.


Fair point. Scrimmaging/games don't seem to transmit BUT the Tier 1 pro teams all had massive amounts of regular testing to eliminate cases upfront, and then very controlled environments subsequently to stay clean. If we had the same volume of testing available and rigorous post test protocols, likely could have the same results. BUT we don't, so apples to oranges comparison. BUT intuitively makes sense, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My point is that, in a pandemic, my behavior affects your risk.  And vice versa.
> 
> If the soccer game is a significant risk for spreading the virus, then it is a public health risk and should be illegal.
> 
> ...


That is too funny.  When i was helping some teens get off drugs back in the day, one of them confessed to smoking banana peels and he said it did nothing to him except to say to himself, "I have a problem."  This is so lame and you know it.  I will say in March i thought Millions would die and I had some panic in me if I were to be truthful.  6 months later the results are in.  Let the kids play some ball and let dad enjoy the last year of his dd life in peace.  I feel bad for the class of 2020 and 2021.  This wont be forgotten, that's for sure.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> That is 90% accurate.


What 10% is “ inaccurate”?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 12, 2020)

Kante said:


> Fair point. Scrimmaging/games don't seem to transmit BUT the Tier 1 pro teams all had massive amounts of regular testing to eliminate cases upfront, and then very controlled environments subsequently to stay clean. If we had the same volume of testing available and rigorous post test protocols, likely could have the same results. BUT we don't, so apples to oranges comparison. BUT intuitively makes sense, so fingers crossed.


Last night I watched two lacrosse teams with very young kids scrimmaging/practicing against each other.  It very much reminded me of the bumblebee soccer when my kid was younger.  At times it seems the entire two teams were within six feet of each other .

If outdoor soccer does contribute to transmission of the virus, it's more likely to occur at the U-little level with the bumblebee style and the small fields than at the pro/college/HS levels.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

A shout out to my sweet dd.  She passed her Drivers test on the first try and the instructor told us, "best driver of the day hands down.  A little on the offense side of things but very confident."  So were going to go eat some grub and celebrate this evening at a killer outdoor restaurant on da beach.  I'm so proud of her.  She will from now on be taking herself to Great Park, hallelujah, PTL .  Plus, I dont have to risk catching the virus at GP anymore and giving it to others so it's a win win all around.  I feel I'm ready for the next level of soccer parent.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

chiefs said:


> No documented cases from any of the European soccer leagues or MLS or adult leagues or any sports.   And don’t put out one off cases.  It’s 6 months in and nothing that shows it transmits in a scrimmage.


That's not entirely true.  MLS 2 had players/teams get shut down and multiple MLS teams were prevented from playing in Orlando because of infection.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> That is too funny.  When i was helping some teens get off drugs back in the day, one of them confessed to smoking banana peels and he said it did nothing to him except to say to himself, "I have a problem."  This is so lame and you know it.  I will say in March i thought Millions would die and I had some panic in me if I were to be truthful.  6 months later the results are in.  Let the kids play some ball and let dad enjoy the last year of his dd life in peace.  I feel bad for the class of 2020 and 2021.  This wont be forgotten, that's for sure.


You thought "millions would die?" Where are you getting your information?
The prognostications were from 250,000-1.1 million if we blew it  and that's exactly where we are going.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> You thought "millions would die?" Where are you getting your information?
> The prognostications were from 250,000-1.1 million if we blew it  and that's exactly where we are going.


Gavin The Great said...









						Is Newsom right? Could California see 25.5 million coronavirus cases in two months?
					

Gov. Gavin Newsom said that 25.5 million Californians could be infected with the novel coronavirus in the next two months. Experts questioned if those numbers were too high.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> You thought "millions would die?" Where are you getting your information?
> The prognostications were from 250,000-1.1 million if we blew it  and that's exactly where we are going.


I heard we needed to shut down or 2,000,000 would die.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Gavin The Great said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The numbers coming out of Cali is all over the place and are way higher then reported.  Some health official resigned over it.  Governor said the buck stops with him and he will get this all fixed.  They are working on fixing the back log of all the positive case.  Outlaw, you need to trust and just relax.  Governor spoke today and he's working on a plan.  I caught the last 5 minutes of his presser.  Did he talk about youth sports?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The numbers coming out of Cali is all over the place and the  way higher then reported.  Some health offical resigned over it.  Governor said the buck stops with him and he will get this all fixed.  They are working on fixing the back log of all the positive case.  Outlaw, you need to trust and just relax.  Governor spoke today and he's working on a plan.  I caught the last 5 minutes of his presser.  Did he talk about youth sports?


Yeah... the "buck stops with him"... yet she's gone and he's still here.  There's no reason to trust anyone on this stuff, Spicoli.  We're 6 months into this and they still can't handle test results properly.  I didn't hear him say anything about youth sports, your goat, SoCal Blues or ganas.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... the "buck stops with him"... yet she's gone and he's still here.  There's no reason to trust anyone on this stuff, Spicoli.  We're 6 months into this and they still can't handle test results properly.  I didn't hear him say anything about youth sports, your goat, SoCal Blues or ganas.


Bummer.  BTW, everyone is out balling today.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 12, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Bummer.  BTW, everyone is out balling today.


Club Directors will need to make some big decisions if the October 1st moves again.  

1. Do they scrap this year and start training for the following year (2021-2022 season).  
2. Do coaches continue to charge fro the season or month to month. 
3. Parents will need to decide if they walk away from the club agreements?  I dont see how clubs can hold parents accountable given that we might not have a 2021 season. 
4. Do parents begin to tryout with new teams? 
5. Is ECNL still worth the value given that colleges will be losing significant revenue in the next year or two
6. Do kids select HS Soccer vs Club games in the spring (if we have a spring season)


----------



## dad4 (Aug 12, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> What 10% is “ inaccurate”?


Some gatherings are too important to cancel.  Think hospitals.

Outdoor is lower risk.  So the size limit on outdoor gathering should be higher than the size limit on indoor gathering, especially for shorter duration events.

But, overall, legality should depend on risk.  Scrimmages should be legal because they are low risk, not because I can do whatever the hell I want.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Club Directors will need to make some big decisions if the October 1st moves again.
> 
> 1. Do they scrap this year and start training for the following year (2021-2022 season).
> 2. Do coaches continue to charge fro the season or month to month.
> ...


So much on the line these days.  Right now, were doing privates and getting ready for HS Soccer and then the 2022 draft.....lol  Hopefully a vaccine will be around by then.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Some gatherings are too important to cancel.  Think hospitals.
> 
> Outdoor is lower risk.  So the size limit on outdoor gathering should be higher than the size limit on indoor gathering, especially for shorter duration events.
> 
> But, overall, legality should depend on risk.  Scrimmages should be legal because they are low risk, not because I can do whatever the hell I want.


I've read the CIF/ school guidance and soccer is classified as medium risk and has 3 phase. The first phase is distant training & considered lower risk, scrimmages phase 2 medium risk, games high risk.   

Weather i agree or not with that is a personal opinion but those making the guidance are they ones we need to talk with if there will be any changes.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

I still don't understand why "scrimmage" and "games" are not the same category.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I still don't understand why "scrimmage" and "games" are not the same category.


Because public officials know that the 2 words are spelled differently and therefore logically classify them differently. 

Gov't. What can't it do?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I still don't understand why "scrimmage" and "games" are not the same category.


It is like in AZ. 

Right now I can go to my favorite bar and sit and have drinks and watch sports. 

However one of my other favorite bars is closed. 

The difference? One serves food. 

So apparently sitting at the bar having a drink and talking to the bartender is safe as long as the place serves food. But sitting at a similar bar chatting with the bartender is unsafe and closed because they don't serve food.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 12, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Club Directors will need to make some big decisions if the October 1st moves again.
> 
> 1. Do they scrap this year and start training for the following year (2021-2022 season).
> 2. Do coaches continue to charge fro the season or month to month.
> ...


Won't scrap so #1 is not  going to happen at the bigger to medium sized clubs. If nothing else continue to provide training which they need payments or funds for.

2. Yeah agree should be month to month

4. Tryout for what? If games are not being played what are kids trying out for? 

5. Big question mark, the value of chasing scholarship funds by attending so many tournaments or getting in some league has diminished no doubt.  How much ? TBA sholarships for incoming players will be impacted in different ways.  Some will still hold the value of chasing those preferred admissions or sholarships opportunities high and others probably not so much anymore.

6. That's a big one also, going to be split and divided can't see anyway around that.  The high school season is so packed with games in a short time frame that there just not much room to dual play both at the same time at a high level for most.   If the scheduling people are smart they will adjust and put more club games in winter and much fewer in spring.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 12, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It is like in AZ.
> 
> Right now I can go to my favorite bar and sit and have drinks and watch sports.
> 
> ...


Or, the AZ govt allows several unsafe practices, and indoor dining is just one of them.

 This is one reason why AZ has the second highest cases per capita in the nation.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 12, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Or, the AZ govt allows several unsafe practices, and indoor dining is just one of them.
> 
> This is one reason why AZ has the second highest cases per capita in the nation.


I get it. You are scared.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 12, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Because public officials know that the 2 words are spelled differently and therefore logically classify them differently.
> 
> Gov't. What can't it do?


Scrimmages are local with stable cohorts.

Games are not in our section with teams from all over.  Hour+ bus ride away in some cases and other counties once you play tournaments or get into the post season.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Scrimmages are local with stable cohorts.
> 
> Games are not in our section with teams from all over.  Hour+ bus ride away in some cases and other counties once you play tournaments or get into the post season.


You're putting a lot of faith in "stable cohorts" and who, or how many, they're exposing themselves to.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're putting a lot of faith in "stable cohorts" and who, or how many, they're exposing themselves to.


I'm not putting faith into that, just explaining what the people who work on guidance said was the difference when I asked the scrimmage vs games in different phases Q.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 12, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I get it. You are scared.


And your scared of TikTok and Stamps, so be careful who you call a scaredy cat.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 12, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> 6. That's a big one also, going to be split and divided can't see anyway around that.  The high school season is so packed with games in a short time frame that there just not much room to dual play both at the same time at a high level for most.   If the scheduling people are smart they will adjust and put more club games in winter and much fewer in spring.


The kids pediatric doses are running behind in testing and health experts are already signalling that under 18 will be in the later groups to receive a vaccine (after health care workers, the elderly, essential workers).  If the standard to resume games is near zero transmission (given that the guidance doesn't distinguish between the northern counties where transmission is already low, counties which are rising, and counties which are falling), unless there really is some natural dark matter zone where the virus begins to burn out and there aren't second waves, I think this concern might be moot....50/50.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> I'm not putting faith into that, just explaining what the people who work on guidance said was the difference when I asked the scrimmage vs games in different phases Q.


I hear you... I just don't support the notion.  It only takes 1 person, with total disregard for any sensible efforts, to upset the apple cart.  Or for that person to be in close proximity of someone else that does.  To me it's all or nothing... especially when you can be devoid of any symptoms.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

Spfister said:


> I agree… Police have better things to do.


Yes, watching peaceful protesters loot and destroy.


----------



## Dummy (Aug 12, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Things are improving considerably for you in AZ as far as the virus. If the "R" is what they are actually calculating, it will keep getting better.
> 
> Any idea what restrictions they will have? I know STX mentioned some of the conditions they enforce for there games and tournaments.











						Report says Arizona had highest infection rate in children per capita
					

A report released by the American Academy of Pediatrics shows Arizona had more COVID cases per 100,000 children than any other state in the country.




					www.azfamily.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 12, 2020)

Dummy said:


> Report says Arizona had highest infection rate in children per capita
> 
> 
> A report released by the American Academy of Pediatrics shows Arizona had more COVID cases per 100,000 children than any other state in the country.
> ...


I looked at the report referenced in the story and the headline is misleading. They could have also noted that the rate of children's deaths was 0.0% in AZ while many states where > 0.0 (NYC was 0.2%). However, that would also be misleading. Ok, Dummy, do you have any thoughts on the problem of comparing states as was done in the headline? I'll give you a hint. Think about how often children are asymptomatic, and how often asymptomatic children are tested currently in states like AZ compared to how often asymptomatic children were tested when the pandemic started last spring in states like NY.

Don't be manipulated, Dummy. All "sides" will try to manipulate you. Although, I'm torn as to whether this was intentional or was a case of "never attribute to malice that which can be explained by ignorance."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't think it should be matter of police kicking someone of the field either. I believe it should be a matter of governing body to make sure those individuals will never coach youth sports again.


Yes, that’s why you took pictures and video.
Sounds to me like sour grapes, someone didn’t make the team?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

I like this Joe Kelly dude who played for Alex Cora and the Red Sox.  He has inside infomation and is not pissed about the actual sign stealing system. Nope, he's more pissed about the little snitches.  

"The people who took the fall for what happened is nonsense," Kelly said. *"Yes, everyone is involved*. But the way that (sign-stealing system) was run over there was not from coaching staff. ... They're not the head boss in charge of that thing. It's the players. So now the players get the immunity, and *all they do is go snitch like a little bitch*, and they don't have to get fined, they don't have to lose games."


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

*Throwback Thursday
*​This is where the little club hoppers story started at.  My little player at 7 playing for the great Arsenal South girls team.  I found their rec league on Google.  I typed, "Club soccer Temecula" and Arsenal had the top spot back then.  I looked them up and saw that they were originally from England and were now here in da States to help are young ones be the best soccer players.  I was stoked   I enrolled her in their rec league and also volunteered to be head coach.  We came in last place.  I met some crazy dads back then who were all about the win when the kiddos were just 6. Any who, my dd got recruited for big time club that next year and I told all the dads in rec, "adios amigos."


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I heard we needed to shut down or 2,000,000 would die.


Where did you hear that?
My info originally came from The Atlantic in February and I never saw a higher estimate than that.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Where did you hear that?
> My info originally came from The Atlantic in February and I never saw a higher estimate than that.


Take it over to off topic.  *I banned myself* for putting that info on here a few days ago.  I know better and I just really want to stay on topic.  Better yet, PM me and I'' tell you what I really think.  Kool?  Just trying to bring some Aid to all of us brah


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 13, 2020)

Just got the word from a buddy in NJ.
They went from complete lockdown to playing soccer (Leagues and tournaments) within 1 month. Not all is lost.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Take it over to off topic.  *I banned myself* for putting that info on here a few days ago.  I know better and I just really want to stay on topic.  Better yet, PM me and I'' tell you what I really think.  Kool?  Just trying to bring some Aid to all of us brah


Pretty simple question. You tossed out a ridiculous number...was your source your ass?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Pretty simple question. You tossed out a ridiculous number...was your source your ass?


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Pretty simple question. You tossed out a ridiculous number...was your source your ass?


EJ joined my ignore list some weeks ago not for being offensive but instead for being consistently clueless.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> EJ joined my ignore* list some weeks ago* not for being offensive but instead for being consistently clueless.


That is a lie right there.  I know when you ignored me and it's all understandable now that I'm one year in at the forum after being told by two clubs to not post on the froum.  I only lurked from time to time.  I obeyed the rules even then.  After the great take over, we bailed and went for local and hs.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

Time to break free everyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> EJ joined my ignore list some weeks ago not for being offensive but instead for being consistently clueless.


When did you ignore yourself?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Pretty simple question. You tossed out a ridiculous number...was your source your ass?


Probably time to report you.  Where's the town crier?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> EJ joined my ignore list some weeks ago not for being offensive but instead for being consistently clueless.


I think you should join the "my kid aged out 10 years ago but I have nothing better to do" list.

Please try to stay on topic, Ebola.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 13, 2020)

Soccer
[QUOTE="messy said:


> Pretty simple question. You tossed out a ridiculous number...was your source your ass?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

*Throw Back Thursday Con..........*



Well, things ended horrible at State Cup her fist year of big time club.  0-3 and we were out.  That is where the great JL came from heaven in the parking lot.  She helped my player for two years and help did she.  We won so many tournaments that came with medals and trophies and treated my dd like a girl soccer should be treated.  My dd loves rewards and accomplishments and team hangouts.  JL was awesome!!!  I'll add some more pics next Thursday and maybe some of me when I was top GK in my town and had that big decision in HS, Hoops or Soccer?


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 13, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> messy said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you hear that?
> ...


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

That’s really funny.
If absolutely ZERO measures were taken, the report says deaths could have been 2.2 million.
That sounds reasonable.
Now who could be dumb enough to think that, therefore, we could lose an estimated 2.2mm people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s really funny.
> If absolutely ZERO measures were taken, the report says deaths could have been 2.2 million.
> That sounds reasonable.
> Now who could be dumb enough to think that, therefore, we could lose an estimated 2.2mm people?


You’re a pretty funny dude.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Where did you hear that?
> My info originally came from The Atlantic in February and I never saw a higher estimate than that.


This study predicted the possibility of 2.2 million deaths in the US.  A number of news reports used that data.  This was for a 6 month period.




			https://www.imperial.ac.uk/media/imperial-college/medicine/sph/ide/gida-fellowships/Imperial-College-COVID19-NPI-modelling-16-03-2020.pdf


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 13, 2020)

It made great headlines for some websites.


----------



## Dummy (Aug 13, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I looked at the report referenced in the story and the headline is misleading. They could have also noted that the rate of children's deaths was 0.0% in AZ while many states where > 0.0 (NYC was 0.2%). However, that would also be misleading. Ok, Dummy, do you have any thoughts on the problem of comparing states as was done in the headline? I'll give you a hint. Think about how often children are asymptomatic, and how often asymptomatic children are tested currently in states like AZ compared to how often asymptomatic children were tested when the pandemic started last spring in states like NY.
> 
> Don't be manipulated, Dummy. All "sides" will try to manipulate you. Although, I'm torn as to whether this was intentional or was a case of "never attribute to malice that which can be explained by ignorance."


“The report also indicates that Arizona had the highest positivity rate for children, at 17.8%. That is the percent of children who tested positive for COVID out of the total number of children tested.”

If this represents testing asymptomatic of children in Arizona, I would be very concerned about the risk of community spread of the disease among children in groups.  Maybe other states are being impacted by the disease even worse, but the more limited testing programs in those states make it more difficult to know.  Unfortunately, every state prioritizes public health equally.

What is misleading is to suggest that there is a 0.0% death rate, when more than 400 children in Arizona have died from COVID-19.  Epidemiologists would express this rate differently to more accurately represent the rate of death that actually occurred.

Good luck to everyone overcoming the challenges presented by COVID-19.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 13, 2020)

Please stay on topic or don't stay at all


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Please stay on topic or don't stay at all


What was that addressed to?


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 13, 2020)

Must have been a proud moment!


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 13, 2020)

Dummy said:


> “The report also indicates that Arizona had the highest positivity rate for children, at 17.8%. That is the percent of children who tested positive for COVID out of the total number of children tested.”
> 
> If this represents testing asymptomatic of children in Arizona, I would be very concerned about the risk of community spread of the disease among children in groups.  Maybe other states are being impacted by the disease even worse, but the more limited testing programs in those states make it more difficult to know.  Unfortunately, every state prioritizes public health equally.
> 
> ...


You posted the link without comment and the only thing that showed of interest was the following and the first line of the story states the same thing.

"A report released by the American Academy of Pediatrics shows AZ has more COVID cases per 100,000 children than any other state in the country."

It makes little sense to compare this number across states as the level of testing asymptomatic people varies considerably by state and by the time period the state was going through most of their cases. Early in the pandemic, testing was not widely available and even people with symptoms had difficulty getting tested. So, yeah, all those asymptomatic people in NY never became "cases".

Also, where do you get the "when more than 400 children in Arizona have died"? The story states that more than 400 were hospitalized, 12 died.

"The report says 410 children were hospitalized and 12 children died."


----------



## happy9 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dummy said:


> “The report also indicates that Arizona had the highest positivity rate for children, at 17.8%. That is the percent of children who tested positive for COVID out of the total number of children tested.”
> 
> What is misleading is to suggest that there is a 0.0% death rate, when more than *400 children in Arizona have died from COVID-19*.  Epidemiologists would express this rate differently to more accurately represent the rate of death that actually occurred.
> 
> Good luck to everyone overcoming the challenges presented by COVID-19.


Hopefully this is a typo on your behalf because the irony of the whole statement is crazy.  As is the case in today's society, retracting false statements is an afterthought.  Not that it matters for a soccer forum.  Just principle I guess.

Regardless, FUTBOL will be in full swing in Arizona this weekend, with Advanced League play in games and what's being called a "Scrimmage Fest".  We will see how it all works out, how it's run, and if it's a good proof of concept for how the season will be managed.  NJ and other states have shown they can run sizable tournaments in a safe and responsible manner.  Parents will have to make a choice on whether they think the "risk" is worth it.  Youngers of course will be driven, many olders will drive.  

Let's hope that adults can be responsible enough to set conditions for their GOATs to get in a game or two.


----------



## Futbol Dad (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> EJ joined my ignore list some weeks ago not for being offensive but instead for being consistently clueless.


Mine as well. Feels the need to respond to EVERY thread


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Hopefully this is a typo on your behalf because the irony of the whole statement is crazy.  As is the case in today's society, retracting false statements is an afterthought.  Not that it matters for a soccer forum.  Just principle I guess.
> 
> Regardless, FUTBOL will be in full swing in Arizona this weekend, with Advanced League play in games and what's being called a "Scrimmage Fest".  We will see how it all works out, how it's run, and if it's a good proof of concept for how the season will be managed.  NJ and other states have shown they can run sizable tournaments in a safe and responsible manner.  Parents will have to make a choice on whether they think the "risk" is worth it.  Youngers of course will be driven, many olders will drive.
> 
> Let's hope that adults can be responsible enough to set conditions for their GOATs to get in a game or two.


I looked up the New Jersey portion of your post and found an article from Soccer Today, dated July 23, that says they're playing again.  So 3-4 weeks now of active contact.  Have you seen anything referring to follow up since then?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Found this.  New Jersey still allowing contact sports after nearly a month.  









						Can organized sports resume? What are the safety requirements for sports facilities? | FAQ
					

in Can organized sports resume? What are the safety requirements for sports facilities?.




					covid19.nj.gov


----------



## happy9 (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Found this.  New Jersey still allowing contact sports after nearly a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just wrapped up a college showcase event this past weekend.  It's not their first tournament of the summer - I want to say it's their 5th major tournament.  I've attended in the past when I lived in NJ, big event, one of the biggest on the east coast, fields are carved out of an enormous turf farm.  From what I hear, it was scaled back to comply with NJ public health guidelines, but they pulled it off.   1 Parent games, etc.  I don't anticipate this to be classified as a "super spreader" event. 

I can't emphasize enough how big of an event this normally  is.  It makes Surf look like small potatoes in terms of fields at one location. 









						[8]EDP Showcase 2020
					

EDP Soccer provides developmental soccer leagues and tournaments across the United States




					www.edpsoccer.com
				











						Recruiting Returns at the EDP Soccer Showcase 2020
					

After successfully hosting four tournaments last month, EDP Soccer kicked off its first showcase event of the 2020-2021 season with its popular EDP Showcase at Tuckahoe Turf Farms in Hammonton, NJ. The event hosted 15U-19U Boys and Girls teams, as many clubs continue to come back to competitive play




					www.edpsoccer.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 13, 2020)

Futbol Dad said:


> Mine as well. Feels the need to respond to EVERY thread


I;m only clueless because my_______________________don;t agree with Mr Magoo.  Espy has no kids playing in youth soccer but has a ______________ opinion and that is it.  I am not clueless in socal about youth soccer and that is why I post a lot. My dd is almost done with club and this is my last season as a soccer dad.  The last three years has sucked!!!  I feel a calling to share my experience with all of you.  I know some have told me to go pound sand and get lost.  I will, sooner rather than later.  I might stop by and say hi but I wont be here everyday like I have been.  I'm so bored to death and have zero sports to watch.  All the Off topic garbage is sh*t and Its why were in the messy mess were in today.  I'm only talking soccer now and I cant wait for my dd to play again some day.  That is from the bottom of my heart futbol dad.  I will chill out and let others post their opinions on the socal soccer forum now.  I did add a little life to this place last year so give me a little credit dude.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 13, 2020)

Dummy said:


> “The report also indicates that Arizona had the highest positivity rate for children, at 17.8%. That is the percent of children who tested positive for COVID out of the total number of children tested.”
> 
> If this represents testing asymptomatic of children in Arizona, I would be very concerned about the risk of community spread of the disease among children in groups.  Maybe other states are being impacted by the disease even worse, but the more limited testing programs in those states make it more difficult to know.  Unfortunately, every state prioritizes public health equally.
> 
> ...


Well he lives up to his name...


Im very excited scrimmage tomorrow.. and while parents are not allowed to stay and watch, It will be recorded.  Kids are playing games!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Please stay on topic or don't stay at all


F O A D
U
D H


----------



## chiefs (Aug 13, 2020)

happy9 said:


> They just wrapped up a college showcase event this past weekend.  It's not their first tournament of the summer - I want to say it's their 5th major tournament.  I've attended in the past when I lived in NJ, big event, one of the biggest on the east coast, fields are carved out of an enormous turf farm.  From what I hear, it was scaled back to comply with NJ public health guidelines, but they pulled it off.   1 Parent games, etc.  I don't anticipate this to be classified as a "super spreader" event.
> 
> I can't emphasize enough how big of an event this normally  is.  It makes Surf look like small potatoes in terms of fields at one location.
> 
> ...


Anyone report getting sick? I bet nobody did.  Makes calif look like a 3rd world dictatorship..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

More Than A Quarter Aged 18-24 Have ‘Seriously Considered Suicide’ In Past 30 Days, Says CDC | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Justafan (Aug 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Anyone report getting sick? I bet nobody did.  Makes calif look like a 3rd world dictatorship..


Don’t worry, we’ll sue China and make them pay damages.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 13, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Anyone report getting sick? I bet nobody did.  Makes calif look like a 3rd world dictatorship..


None that I know of, which doesn't mean anything of course.  My sense is if there had been positives, it would have been hysterically reported on their local media outlets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Anyone report getting sick? I bet nobody did.  Makes calif look like a 3rd world dictatorship..


Look like my ass, Ca is worse than that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Don’t worry, we’ll sue China and make them pay damages.


You have it bad,


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have it bad,


Don't worry he can't even find China on the map.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> "The report says 410 children were hospitalized and 12 children died."


And those were not healthy kids to start with. They had serious medical issues.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Parents will have to make a choice on whether they think the "risk" is worth it.


You are assuming they can look at data and understand risk. 

In the US out of the 168K deaths there have been about 270 deaths nationwide in the age group 24 and under. Not much different from the flu. 

Play ball !


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Well he lives up to his name...
> 
> 
> Im very excited scrimmage tomorrow.. and while parents are not allowed to stay and watch, It will be recorded.  Kids are playing games!


2nd scrimmage for my DD team tonight. They just limit the amount of parents out there in theory. What actually happened is parents just spread out all around the field. Nobody was by anyone.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> 2nd scrimmage for my DD team tonight. They just limit the amount of parents out there in theory. What actually happened is parents just spread out all around the field. Nobody was by anyone.


Lucky bastard!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Lucky bastard!


You should see how happy they all are actually playing soccer again.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You are assuming they can look at data and understand risk.
> 
> In the US out of the 168K deaths there have been about 270 deaths nationwide in the age group 24 and under. Not much different from the flu.
> 
> Play ball !


Yep, got it, I'm on your side.  There will be parents who have legit reasons for not allowing their child to play. Choice is good - Murica.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> 2nd scrimmage for my DD team tonight. They just limit the amount of parents out there in theory. What actually happened is parents just spread out all around the field. Nobody was by anyone.


Same in Utah.  We have to stay in cars or by the grass near the parking lot. Everyone spread out. No one near the bench and players or each other. 

saw a high school fb game on way back. Same.  Everyone really spread out. Bleachers really limited.  Masks.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You are assuming they can look at data and understand risk.
> 
> In the US out of the 168K deaths there have been about 270 deaths nationwide in the age group 24 and under. Not much different from the flu.
> 
> Play ball !


Good news. You guys are moving in the right direction in terms of infections - ahead of CA now in terms of risk and moving faster in the right direction. CA is getting there. It appears the infections in the central valley are starting to top out. If that's the case, CA infections will start moving very quickly downward. SoCal is moving in the right direction now. I'd be surprised if there wasn't a significant improvement in CA overall numbers in the next two weeks.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Same in Utah.  We have to stay in cars or by the grass near the parking lot. Everyone spread out. No one near the bench and players or each other.
> 
> saw a high school fb game on way back. Same.  Everyone really spread out. Bleachers really limited.  Masks.


Heard from a buddy, in TX they require parents to be present (socially distanced) for u-littles. What if something happened to them during practice/game? Olders are on their own.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 14, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Good news. You guys are moving in the right direction in terms of infections - ahead of CA now in terms of risk and moving faster in the right direction. CA is getting there. It appears the infections in the central valley are starting to top out. If that's the case, CA infections will start moving very quickly downward. SoCal is moving in the right direction now. I'd be surprised if there wasn't a significant improvement in CA overall numbers in the next two weeks.


Hopefully SF and the Bay Area isn't next.  I sill don't get why they didn't tier it like they did the schools.  There's no reason why the far northern counties shouldn't be allowed to play (unless we really expect 0% transmission until contact sports are allowed).


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Hopefully SF and the Bay Area isn't next.


For the cases, it's hard to tell with the day-to-day variability and the reporting glitches. Nothing indicates we have reached the peak in terms of cases. However, I believe cases are less reliable than hospitalizations. ICU patients look like they have peaked in SF and the peninsula and are heading down and are near peak on the east bay. It should be more clear next week.



Grace T. said:


> unless we really expect 0% transmission until contact sports are allowed


I believe there is a significant and vocal population of folks who support this idea in NorCal.


----------



## Kante (Aug 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Same in Utah.  We have to stay in cars or by the grass near the parking lot. Everyone spread out. No one near the bench and players or each other.
> 
> saw a high school fb game on way back. Same.  Everyone really spread out. Bleachers really limited.  Masks.


interesting report from the Chief Medical guy w/ ECNL. Short version from report = early data seems to indicate that Covid transmission risk during soccer training, scrimmages and matches is low, but, with the caveat that this is early data only. 

With play resuming in Utah, AZ(?), TX (?) NE and Atlanta. Will be relevant for SoCal to pay close attention to how that goes i.e. are soccer matches Covid spreader events or not?

Here's link to the ECNL report - https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2020/08/04/a-balancing-act-understanding-the-impacts-of-inactivity-on-youth-athletes/?_ke=eyJrbF9lbWFpbCI6ICJlZWplbnNlbkBnbWFpbC5jb20iLCAia2xfY29tcGFueV9pZCI6ICJMNmVtRmgifQ==

Scroll down to bottom left of doc to page thru.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 14, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Same in Utah.  We have to stay in cars or by the grass near the parking lot. Everyone spread out. No one near the bench and players or each other.
> 
> saw a high school fb game on way back. Same.  Everyone really spread out. Bleachers really limited.  Masks.


Are you playing in the Utah Labor Day Cup in Cedar City?


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You should see how happy they all are actually playing soccer again.


We play tonight at Discovery in Gilbert.  Very excited.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> 2nd scrimmage for my DD team tonight. They just limit the amount of parents out there in theory. What actually happened is parents just spread out all around the field. Nobody was by anyone.


I hope when and if things get back to normal we continue to implement no parents near each other.... hahaha


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 14, 2020)

Kante said:


> interesting report from the Chief Medical guy w/ ECNL. Short version from report = early data seems to indicate that Covid transmission risk during soccer training, scrimmages and matches is low, but, with the caveat that this is early data only.
> 
> With play resuming in Utah, AZ(?), TX (?) NE and Atlanta. Will be relevant for SoCal to pay close attention to how that goes i.e. are soccer matches Covid spreader events or not?
> 
> ...


You would think.. but it doesn't seem Cali sports are taking queues from anyone but the local politicians or their guidance wouldn't read like it does.  I think right or wrong you guys are in lockdown for the foreseeable future.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> You would think.. but it doesn't seem Cali sports are taking queues from anyone but the local politicians or their guidance wouldn't read like it does.  I think right or wrong you guys are in lockdown for the foreseeable future.


Now you are just rubbing it in.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Now you are just rubbing it in.


Actually we are hoping sanity prevails at some point out there on the left coast.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 14, 2020)

People just don’t  get it


----------



## dad4 (Aug 14, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> People just don’t  get it


Nope.  That's why the numbers are so slow to drop.

I'd be lying if I didn't admit a bit of envy, though.  

I plan to wait until my area is below one or two new cases per 100K.  Similar to where NJ is now.  But I do hate the wait.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 14, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> People just don’t  get it


didn't you hear everything is good and open in Anaheim? I heard it on internet....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> We play tonight at Discovery in Gilbert.  Very excited.


I'm sure you are excited... no disease can survive when it's 148-degrees outside.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm sure you are excited... no disease can survive when it's 148-degrees outside.


It is a dry heat though. Very dry....


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually we are hoping sanity prevails at some point out there on the left coast.


You aren't the only one. There are now multiple indications that outdoor sports, including football, are very low risk. Did you see the data @STX posted about Texas football training? The big deal to me is that the risk was low while Texas was still relatively high in infection rate. All these real-life "test cases" point to very low risk with a few precautions in place. They have been doing full soccer training in Texas as well with no restrictions on "contact" or proximity for the players on the team. They do have some common-sense precautions in place to keep crowds from training and avoid unnecessary contact as teams come and go.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 14, 2020)

espola said:


> HB as in Huntington Beach?  You have a reputation to uphold there --


Yep, live in Huntington Beach and still waiting for our lives to be destroyed for going to the beach and and enjoying our community through all of this. Almost 800,00 Americans flew in an airplane yesterday yet our kids cant play sports or go to school. 

nothing to see here.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> Did you see the data @STX posted about Texas football training?


I did read that. Rather interesting.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 14, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> Yep, live in Huntington Beach and still waiting for our lives to be destroyed for going to the beach and and enjoying our community through all of this. Almost 800,00 Americans flew in an airplane yesterday yet our kids cant play sports or go to school.
> 
> nothing to see here.


Hey, expect large crowds tomorrow bro.  I want to see pics of 6 x 6 walking on the pier and Main St.  I want everyone to enjoy socal beaches.  I also would like the kids under 18 to play sports.  I know the piggy bank is empty in Cali. One way to fill it up is to start balling in socal.  We need to drive the economy, not push it out of the state.  I keep hearing about all these Labor Day tourneys all my friends are going to in AZ , NV and Utah.  Baseball and softball too.  I watched a girls softball team have a serious practice.  I asked a dad about games and he said, "need to leave the state to get our fix for softball."  The money that would have gone to Cali is going to other states.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Hey, expect large crowds tomorrow bro.  I want to see pics of 6 x 6 walking on the pier and Main St.  I want everyone to enjoy socal beaches.  I also would like the kids under 18 to play sports.  I know the piggy bank is empty in Cali. One way to fill it up is to start balling in socal.  We need to drive the economy, not push it out of the state.  I keep hearing about all these Labor Day tourneys all my friends are going to in AZ , NV and Utah.  Baseball and softball too.  I watched a girls softball team have a serious practice.  I asked a dad about games and he said, "need to leave the state to get our fix for softball."  The money that would have gone to Cali is going to other states.


or we can reclassify our practices and games to "protests"and be live tomorrow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> I hope when and if things get back to normal we continue to implement no parents near each other.... hahaha


Just imagine how the other parents feel.
HaHa


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 14, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Are you playing in the Utah Labor Day Cup in Cedar City?


Unfortunately not, though I really wish we could stay...for a couple reasons we have to head back labor day week, though for both of us it will be kicking and screaming back to California.  If I could swing it, we'd totally wait it out here until school reopened.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> or we can reclassify our practices and games to "protests"and be live tomorrow.


Easy their pal, you trying to start a peaceful riot?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> 2nd scrimmage for my DD team tonight. They just limit the amount of parents out there in theory. What actually happened is parents just spread out all around the field. Nobody was by anyone.


You’re already “playing ball,” but still whining like a little bitch.  Talk about a glass half empty scaredy cat.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 14, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You’re already “playing ball,” but still whining like a little bitch.  Talk about a glass half empty scaredy cat.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 14, 2020)

Y_T said:


>


I'm sorry, are you scared of TikTok and stamps too?


----------



## Y_T (Aug 14, 2020)

Justafan said:


> I'm sorry, are you scared of TikTok and stamps too?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You’re already “playing ball,” but still whining like a little bitch.  Talk about a glass half empty scaredy cat.


The ones scared are you. Scared to teach and scared to play ball.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The ones scared are you. Scared to teach and scared to play ball.


Says the man from the state with the second worst covid outbreak in the nation.

Instead of insulting people, try distancing and wearing a mask.  It works better.

Or, keep going out for dinner.  Maybe you can beat Louisiana and take the #1 spot.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 15, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Says the man from the state with the second worst covid outbreak in the nation.
> 
> Instead of insulting people, try distancing and wearing a mask.  It works better.
> 
> Or, keep going out for dinner.  Maybe you can beat Louisiana and take the #1 spot.


Don't know if your data is current.

CNN was just praising AZ as how to do things right...









						New Covid-19 cases are declining in Arizona, once a hot spot. Here's how the state is turning things around | CNN
					

In late June, Arizona was confronting a dramatic rise in Covid-19 cases, forcing officials to reimpose a slew of coronavirus restrictions about two months after the state started reopening its economy.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> didn't you hear everything is good and open in Anaheim? I heard it on internet....


What does Anaheim and the Central Valley have in common?


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just imagine how the other parents feel.
> HaHa


Hahaha... true


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does Anaheim and the Central Valley have in common?


What  do they have in common


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 15, 2020)

Dummy said:


> Report says Arizona had highest infection rate in children per capita
> 
> 
> A report released by the American Academy of Pediatrics shows Arizona had more COVID cases per 100,000 children than any other state in the country.
> ...


Not a surprise.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 15, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> I looked at the report referenced in the story and the headline is misleading. They could have also noted that the rate of children's deaths was 0.0% in AZ while many states where > 0.0 (NYC was 0.2%). However, that would also be misleading. Ok, Dummy, do you have any thoughts on the problem of comparing states as was done in the headline? I'll give you a hint. Think about how often children are asymptomatic, and how often asymptomatic children are tested currently in states like AZ compared to how often asymptomatic children were tested when the pandemic started last spring in states like NY.
> 
> Don't be manipulated, Dummy. All "sides" will try to manipulate you. Although, I'm torn as to whether this was intentional or was a case of "never attribute to malice that which can be explained by ignorance."


Please quote your source and provide statistics for "how often asymptomatic children are tested currently in states "like AZ" compared to how often asymptomatic children were tested when the pandemic started last spring in states "like NY".  Also, please research and source information on other states that are currently testing asymptomatic children.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 15, 2020)

kickingandscreaming said:


> You posted the link without comment and the only thing that showed of interest was the following and the first line of the story states the same thing.
> 
> "A report released by the American Academy of Pediatrics shows AZ has more COVID cases per 100,000 children than any other state in the country."
> 
> ...


Let's hope all the 398 children who survived don't have any long term effects. I hope their health care providers do follow ups and make sure none of them develop heart problems.


----------



## Copa9 (Aug 15, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> You would think.. but it doesn't seem Cali sports are taking queues from anyone but the local politicians or their guidance wouldn't read like it does.  I think right or wrong you guys are in lockdown for the foreseeable future.


Says the highly educated medical expert.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 15, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Let's hope all the 398 children who survived don't have any long term effects. I hope their health care providers do follow ups and make sure none of them develop heart problems.


So far mine has had none.  He's had a full lung and heart workout test.  For him it was just a small cold of 2 days which hit his chest especially bad.

I was not positive on the antibody tests, but I was sick for 30+ days and I've had a bunch of issues since but not heart.......


----------



## happy9 (Aug 15, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> So far mine has had none.  He's had a full lung and heart workout test.  For him it was just a small cold of 2 days which hit his chest especially bad.
> 
> I was not positive on the antibody tests, but I was sick for 30+ days and I've had a bunch of issues since but not heart.......


I am not a doctor by any stretch of the imagination though there are a few running around my family.  The way I understand it, myocarditis, which is what's driving the train on suspending seasons across the college landscape, can be caused by any viral infection, any.  You can add CV19 to the list below.  I guess what I'm saying is that many things can cause it, have been causing it for some time.

Again, not a doctor, don't even play one on TV.  Just don't catch one of the nastier ones below and you will be alright.


Coxsackie B viruses
Epstein-Barr virus (EBV)
Cytomegalovirus (CMV)
Hepatitis C
Herpes
HIV
Parvovirus
Chlamydia (a common sexually transmitted disease)
Mycoplasma (bacteria that cause a lung infection)
Streptococcal (strep) bacteria
Staphylococcal (staph) bacteria
Treponema (the cause of syphilis)
Borrelia (the cause of Lyme disease
The common Flu


----------



## SoccerLocker (Aug 15, 2020)

happy9 said:


> I am not a doctor by any stretch of the imagination though there are a few running around my family.  The way I understand it, myocarditis, which is what's driving the train on suspending seasons across the college landscape, can be caused by any viral infection, any.  You can add CV19 to the list below.  I guess what I'm saying is that many things can cause it, have been causing it for some time.
> 
> Again, not a doctor, don't even play one on TV.  Just don't catch one of the nastier ones below and you will be alright.
> 
> ...


You are not wrong, just missing the actual point:

The COVID-19 virus has a link with myocarditis *at a higher frequency than other viruses*, “based on limited studies and anecdotal evidence since the start of the pandemic,” according to ESPN.

While still not definitive: I don't believe that any sports are voluntarily giving up on large revenue streams based on anything but the most up to date info available to them.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Don't know if your data is current.
> 
> CNN was just praising AZ as how to do things right...
> 
> ...


What CNN was praising was Arizona re-imposing stricter guidelines in July after things were starting to look bad there,


----------



## Mystery Train (Aug 15, 2020)

Directed at no one in particular, just this thread in general...

...a friendly reminder that, "I am not informed enough on this subject to have a valid opinion," is a perfectly acceptable answer to most questions.


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> Directed at no one in particular, just this thread in general...
> 
> ...a friendly reminder that, "I am not informed enough on this subject to have a valid opinion," is a perfectly acceptable answer to most questions.


And "Tell us why you think that way" is often seen as an insult.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> What  do they have in common


No hablo


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 15, 2020)

espola said:


> And "Tell us why you think that way" is often seen as an insult.


Right because


Copa9 said:


> Says the highly educated medical expert.


That has nothing to do with medicine.  It has everything to do with politics. 

We are playing... Utah is Playing, New Jersey is playing.. Texas is playing.. we are safely getting our lives back.  They say the best revenge is living well.. I watched my kid play a scrimmage last night.  It was wonderful.  Watched from the parking lot sure but.. still great.  Maybe you will know that feeling sometime in 2021.  Look at the trend in arizona.. we peaked around July 1 and been straight drop ever since.  Liking where this is going.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 15, 2020)

espola said:


> What CNN was praising was Arizona re-imposing stricter guidelines in July after things were starting to look bad there,


They just read the headlines and never bother to actually read the article.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 15, 2020)

Copa9 said:


> Not a surprise.


And not a big deal either. 

AZ has had what 10 people under that age of 20 die from the covid?


----------



## espola (Aug 15, 2020)

Justafan said:


> They just read the headlines and never bother to actually read the article.


I suspect that it is even lighter than that.  Some people read a tweet from a source who has never been wrong before (is there a sarcasm font?  We need a sarcasm font in the next release of Windows) saying "this article said so-and-so" and just run with it.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No hablo


No Huevos


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Justafan said:


> No Huevos


What would you do without me?


----------



## Chalklines (Aug 15, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> People just don’t  get it


Is this at the swap meet or in doors?


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 15, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And not a big deal either.
> 
> AZ has had what 10 people under that age of 20 die from the covid?


Wow...that is a lot!  That is 10 young people.  I didn't know there was that many people under the age of 20 in any one location die from COVID.  I have heard 1 person here or there under 20 but not that many people in one State.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Wow...that is a lot!  That is 10 young people.  I didn't know there was that many people under the age of 20 in any one location die from COVID.  I have heard 1 person here or there under 20 but not that many people in one State.


Sorry that is not a lot when you are talking about a state of 7 million. And you are talking about 200k who have tested positive for covid. 

And these were not healthy kids. They had serious health issues to begin with. 

Perspective. 10 kids out of 7 million residents. 10 kids out of 200k positives. And the CDC assumes 10x positive numbers gets you to actual infections...so 10 kids out of 2 million. 

Nationwide you only have about 270 people who have died of covid in the age group 24 and under.

This is a soccer forum dealing with pretty much only people under 24. Mainly youth soccer...and then a section of college soccer. 

The risk factor to this group of people is effectively NIL.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 16, 2020)

Are you Eagle?  The last 6 months I now know what type of bird some of my old friends are.  Yikes, America needs Eagle right now.  Calling all the Eagles...


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Sorry that is not a lot when you are talking about a state of 7 million. And you are talking about 200k who have tested positive for covid.
> 
> And these were not healthy kids. They had serious health issues to begin with.
> 
> ...


That is a lot of kids not numbers with risk analysis.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Sorry that is not a lot when you are talking about a state of 7 million. And you are talking about 200k who have tested positive for covid.
> 
> And these were not healthy kids. They had serious health issues to begin with.
> 
> ...


Tell you what. Take this post. Print it out. Bring your phone and take a video of you showing this post to those 10 sets of parents. Let's see them nodding at your solid point. Tell them that their little Brayden had serious issues anyways, so having them die so we can go back to playing soccer is no big thing. Then post the video here.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Tell you what. Take this post. Print it out. Bring your phone and take a video of you showing this post to those 10 sets of parents. Let's see them nodding at your solid point. Tell them that their little Brayden had serious issues anyways, so having them die so we can go back to playing soccer is no big thing. Then post the video here.


You again don't understand numbers and risk. 

You don't set policy on outliers. You set numbers based on what the data shows you. 

And the data clearly shows that people under 24 have ZERO real risk. Those numbers just don't come from the US. Other countries see precisely the same risk. 

AZ has had about the same number of flu deaths in that same age group. We don't stop sports based on that. And if someone said...hey tell that parent that lost the kid to the the flu this is a non issue...people would look at you and said...what an idiot. You know why? Because we all know that getting killed by the flu at that age is virtually unheard of. Same thing with covid at this age group.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> That is a lot of kids not numbers with risk analysis.


That is not a lot of kids. We lose about the same amount of kids to the flu every year. The difference? The press doesn't report that so you are unaware. Why doesn't the press report on kids flu deaths? Because it is RARE and not particularly newsworthy. It happens every year. And it happens to kids who usually have serious health issues. Sound familiar? The difference is we dont shut down sports, schools, wring our hands thinking about flu risks to our kids. 

We lose more kids to pool drownings.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Tell you what. Take this post. Print it out. Bring your phone and take a video of you showing this post to those 10 sets of parents. Let's see them nodding at your solid point. *Tell them that their little Brayden had serious issues anyways, so having them die so we can go back to playing soccer is no big thing. Then post the video here.*


I guess I'm not understanding what you are trying to say here.  While it's certainly tragic  that these children passed, we have no idea what actually happened beyond what we see as a data point.  

If they were healthy children that were involved in youth sports then tragically passed as a result of contracting CV19, then your statement would have greater merit beyond what you likely intended it to be. It's likely that we will never know what happened to these children beyond their classification of being a CV19 casualty. 

I get it, everyone is running around (parents in particular)  with their heads cut off because there are way to many ideas, theories, experts, tweets, facebook posts that are driving our opinions on a minute by minute basis.

The bottom line is that we will have to make choices. if you choose to not play soccer (which I'm assuming is important to you since you are on this forum), then so be it - your choice.  If some else looks at the same "data" that you looked at and decides to have their kid play soccer - their choice.  We should be thankful that we are dealing with such enormous first world problems - to play or not to play.  Seems to me that parents in the state of CA are overwhelmingly in favor of their kids playing any sport.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You again don't understand numbers and risk.
> 
> You don't set policy on outliers. You set numbers based on what the data shows you.
> 
> ...


i agree that risk is low for u12.   If your claim of ZERO risk under the age of 24, why did so many college organizations shut down fall sports?   They gave up millions of dollars  of profit for “Zero risk”??


----------



## happy9 (Aug 16, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> i agree that risk is low for u12.   If your claim of ZERO risk under the age of 24, why did so many college organizations shut down fall sports?   They gave up millions of dollars  of profit for “Zero risk”??


My guess for reasons that some conferences have chosen to suspend or cancel their fall seasons are: politics, avoid possible litigation, hope that a vaccine comes out soon, not enough money to run a comprehensive testing program, etc.

We'll likely never know the real reason, but it's reasonable to think  it's a combination of the above. It would be interesting to see the criteria applied across the conferences - PAC 12 VS Ivy League.  A lot more profit on the line for the PAC 12 than the Ivy Leage.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 16, 2020)

happy9 said:


> My guess for reasons that some conferences have chosen to suspend or cancel their fall seasons are: politics, avoid possible litigation, hope that a vaccine comes out soon, not enough money to run a comprehensive testing program, etc.
> 
> We'll likely never know the real reason, but it's reasonable to think  it's a combination of the above. It would be interesting to see the criteria applied across the conferences - PAC 12 VS Ivy League.  A lot more profit on the line for the PAC 12 than the Ivy Leage.


They already stated why so we do know.  SoccerLocker already quoted it above.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And the data clearly shows that people under 24 have ZERO real risk.


Bro, what are you smoking??


----------



## notintheface (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> We lose more kids to pool drownings.


And guess what? As a result of pool drownings, states passed laws that require all new pool construction include fences. Amazing, no? The answer wasn't "well we are going to have to live with a certain number of kids just dying every year", there was action taken. This whole "well we can't do anything about this virus, might as well just break a few eggs" bullshit is infuriating and I am sick of heartless goons just tossing out numbers when it's lives you're talking about.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 16, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> They already stated why so we do know.  SoccerLocker already quoted it above.


Si, you are correct, trying to figure out why CV19 can cause myocarditis is a big reason, likely the biggest reason...but there were also other factors involved - testing is another one that drove the train.  But anyway, you are right!  There, I said it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> And guess what? As a result of pool drownings, states passed laws that require all new pool construction include fences. Amazing, no? The answer wasn't "well we are going to have to live with a certain number of kids just dying every year", there was action taken. This whole "well we can't do anything about this virus, might as well just break a few eggs" bullshit is infuriating and I am sick of heartless goons just tossing out numbers when it's lives you're talking about.


How do you feel about all the unborn kids that are killed in the womb?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you feel about all the unborn kids that are killed in the womb?


Objection, assumes facts not in evidence.


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> And guess what? As a result of pool drownings, states passed laws that require all new pool construction include fences. Amazing, no? The answer wasn't "well we are going to have to live with a certain number of kids just dying every year", there was action taken. This whole "well we can't do anything about this virus, might as well just break a few eggs" bullshit is infuriating and I am sick of heartless goons just tossing out numbers when it's lives you're talking about.


You don’t need to wonder about the callous approach to human lives. Remember who’s dying and who’s running the country.
Obese, old, black, Latin, the people who suffer huge viral loads at their service jobs...and we have Trump not caring, who has tens of millions of blind followers.
So don’t  be surprised by the reactions of the weirdos around here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Objection, assumes facts not in evidence.


Coward


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t need to wonder about the callous approach to human lives. Remember who’s dying and who’s running the country.
> Obese, old, black, Latin, the people who suffer huge viral loads at their service jobs...and we have Trump not caring, who has tens of millions of blind followers.
> So don’t  be surprised by the reactions of the weirdos around here.


Black? Latin? How old are you?
Let’s start with sending the Illegal latinx home, what would that do to the numbers?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Black? Latin? How old are you?
> Let’s start with sending the Illegal latinx home, what would that do to the numbers?


It would make your apples go to $10 a lb and meat  to $20 a lb.  Your gardener will be charging you $300 a month and there will be a big gap in low paying jobs with nobody willing to work.  I don’t see  our American high school kids willing to take those back breaking jobs.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 16, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It would make your apples go to $10 a lb and meat  to $20 a lb.  Your gardener will be charging you $300 a month and there will be a big gap in low paying jobs with nobody willing to work.  I don’t see  our American high school kids willing to take those back breaking jobs.


Not only that, but Liga MX can’t play in San Diego without visas.   Beyond that, don’t feed the troll.  Immigration belongs in off topic.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Bro, what are you smoking??


Go look at cdc stats. When you have 270 deaths total nationwide out of 168k deaths there is about zero risk.

If you are curious they also list flu deaths over the same period for that age group and that is 170 or so.

I guarantee you that you nor parents etc think twice about that amount of flu deaths and happily go on with your lives. If you think the difference between 170 vs 270 nationwide is a big difference you don't understand stand numbers very well we'll looking at risk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> It would make your apples go to $10 a lb and meat  to $20 a lb.  Your gardener will be charging you $300 a month and there will be a big gap in low paying jobs with nobody willing to work.  I don’t see  our American high school kids willing to take those back breaking jobs.


Supply and demand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Not only that, but Liga MX can’t play in San Diego without visas.   Beyond that, don’t feed the troll.  Immigration belongs in off topic.


I just asked what the COVID numbers would be if there were no illegals in Ca.
They tend to live in close quarters and are super spreaders, why you hatin bro?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> And guess what? As a result of pool drownings, states passed laws that require all new pool construction include fences. Amazing, no? The answer wasn't "well we are going to have to live with a certain number of kids just dying every year", there was action taken. This whole "well we can't do anything about this virus, might as well just break a few eggs" bullshit is infuriating and I am sick of heartless goons just tossing out numbers when it's lives you're talking about.


And again you have no idea what you are talking about. We don't shut down schools, sports, etc because of pool drownings. We mandate a fence and move on. 

We understand the relative risk of having pools and live with the fact some don't make it. 

In a country of 330 million just 270 people under 24 have died due to covid. 

They can play soccer without any real risk. And parents can sit on the sidelines with a mask. Every one will make it.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Go look at cdc stats. When you have 270 deaths total nationwide out of 168k deaths there is about zero risk.
> 
> If you are curious they also list flu deaths over the same period for that age group and that is 170 or so.
> 
> I guarantee you that you nor parents etc think twice about that amount of flu deaths and happily go on with your lives. If you think the difference between 170 vs 270 nationwide is a big difference you don't understand stand numbers very well we'll looking at risk


First, risk is not just the “deaths,” it’s perhaps other lingering issues with the lungs and heart.  I personally am not worried that my dd’s will die, but I tell you one thing, if they did get Covid, as athletes who may have a college career, it definitely does worry me.

And I don’t trust you on the 170 v. 270 over the “same” time period.  You’ve posted articles that say  the opposite of what you are trying to prove.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just asked what the COVID numbers would be if there were no illegals in Ca.
> They tend to live in close quarters and are super spreaders, why you hatin bro?


If my aunt had a package, she’d be my uncle, but she doesn’t, so it’s irrelevant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Justafan said:


> If my aunt had a package, she’d be my uncle, but she doesn’t, so it’s irrelevant.


Coward


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Sorry that is not a lot when you are talking about a state of 7 million. And you are talking about 200k who have tested positive for covid.
> 
> And these were not healthy kids. They had serious health issues to begin with.
> 
> ...


So it is actually 11 kids under 19 and "5.3% of all corona virus hospitalizations in the state are kids".









						Study shows COVID-19 hitting kids harder in AZ than most states
					

A recent study by the American Academy of Pediatrics and the Children's Hospital Association shows COVID-19 affects Arizona children more than it does in other states.




					www.kold.com


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> So it is actually 11 kids under 19 and "5.3% of all corona virus hospitalizations in the state are kids".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, a lot of caveats to that report - many states don't report hospitalizations, inconsistent reporting of age of a "child" and, again, I'd point out that it doesn't make sense to compare the states that are part of the second wave versus the northeast in the first wave. We learned a lot from the debacle in NYC. I would assume states are now doing a better job of protecting those most vulnerable - old folks in and out of nursing homes. If AZ had any success in doing so, that would naturally raise the percent of cases/hospitalizations and deaths in other age groups. Given all that, AND the fact that "COVID" deaths are not reported consistently across states, compare these numbers across states at your own peril.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 17, 2020)

Here you go.   USA CDC numbers Covid deaths ages 1-24.  275 total.  Same time period 21,544 deaths from all causes.   Top 3 causes for deaths for ages 1-24 are Accidents (unintentional injuries), homicide, and suicide.   I'm much more worried about these three death possibilities for my two teen girls than I am with Covid.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Coward


What would you do without me?


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 17, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Here you go.   USA CDC numbers Covid deaths ages 1-24.  275 total.  Same time period 21,544 deaths from all causes.   Top 3 causes for deaths for ages 1-24 are Accidents (unintentional injuries), homicide, and suicide.   I'm much more worried about these three death possibilities for my two teen girls than I am with Covid.
> 
> View attachment 8667


Agreed. It's important to understand the trade-off. It's not, "If we protect them from COVID, their risk is zero", but it feels like that is how many view the pandemic.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

Justafan said:


> First, risk is not just the “deaths,” it’s perhaps other lingering issues with the lungs and heart.  I personally am not worried that my dd’s will die, but I tell you one thing, if they did get Covid, as athletes who may have a college career, it definitely does worry me.
> 
> And I don’t trust you on the 170 v. 270 over the “same” time period.  You’ve posted articles that say  the opposite of what you are trying to prove.


GO TO THE CDC WEBSITE. You don't have to believe me, look at the data. 

I have posted the direct link many times. You never look. 

I suspect you don't want to go because at that point you will realize that data shows about ZERO risk. Go look it up. The CDC reports these numbers WEEKLY. And they do a breakdown by age group. And they show covid deaths in one column. And in another you can look at flu deaths. Don't take my word for it. Take 3 minutes and look at it. 

And "perhaps" other lingering issues? So now you hang your hat on something that is speculated by some? Where there is no real data to show that? 

If we had a boatload of people who had lingering issues...we would see it constantly reported DAILY. 

We get occasionally the anecdotal news report here and there about an individual. But just in the US we have 3 million who have RECOVERED from the covid. If there were any statistically significant signs of lingering issues it would be heavily reported. 

Time to play soccer!!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> So it is actually 11 kids under 19 and "5.3% of all corona virus hospitalizations in the state are kids".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a small number. 

Under 20 in AZ is about 1.6 million people. 

So you are telling me that when 11 people die in this age group there is some big risk? 

You are telling me that when 11 out of 1.6 million die that is a reason to shut down schools, stop sports, etc? 

You are making an emotional argument not based on data. 

The data shows this age group has no real risk. 

Time to play soccer!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> GO TO THE CDC WEBSITE. You don't have to believe me, look at the data.
> 
> I have posted the direct link many times. You never look.
> 
> ...


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Here you go.   USA CDC numbers Covid deaths ages 1-24.  275 total.  Same time period 21,544 deaths from all causes.   Top 3 causes for deaths for ages 1-24 are Accidents (unintentional injuries), homicide, and suicide.   I'm much more worried about these three death possibilities for my two teen girls than I am with Covid.
> 
> View attachment 8667


Of course I am worried about my daughter getting it and giving it to me as well as other vulnerable people in our community and I am worried about all of the unknowns as it relates to my kids. Historical data is only as good as the amount of history your are analyzing.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Of course I am worried about my daughter getting it and giving it to me as well as other vulnerable people in our community and I am worried about all of the unknowns as it relates to my kids. Historical data is only as good as the amount of history your are analyzing.


I believe we have a responsibility to our community as a whole.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 17, 2020)

We went back to practice Saturday as a team.   14 girls out of 18.   2 of the 4 that missed have family members that are high risk so they aren't showing up right now.   The other 2 were out of town.

Every girl walked to a cone with their bag wearing a mask.  7-8 feet apart.   In shade.  It was hot.   Sat and waited until they were temp checked using infrared on forehead. All used hand sanitizer at this time.  Then went out to the field in designated areas.   Coach wore his mask the whole time.  Ran a number of dribbling drills, passing drills, did some running, but no rondo at this time since that would require playing defense.   Did some shooting from distance as well. 

Took a few breaks as they would jog back to their bag.   At the end they all sat by their bags and had team discussions.  Only real mistake they made was walking off the field when everything was done not wearing their masks.    They were reminded to put their masks back on.   None of girls used their hands to pick up soccer balls except the keeper.  14 and 15 year old girls did a good job overall.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> We went back to practice Saturday as a team.   14 girls out of 18.   2 of the 4 that missed have family members that are high risk so they aren't showing up right now.   The other 2 were out of town.
> 
> Every girl walked to a cone with their bag wearing a mask.  7-8 feet apart.   In shade.  It was hot.   Sat and waited until they were temp checked using infrared on forehead. All used hand sanitizer at this time.  Then went out to the field in designated areas.   Coach wore his mask the whole time.  Ran a number of dribbling drills, passing drills, did some running, but no rondo at this time since that would require playing defense.   Did some shooting from distance as well.
> 
> Took a few breaks as they would jog back to their bag.   At the end they all sat by their bags and had team discussions.  Only real mistake they made was walking off the field when everything was done not wearing their masks.    They were reminded to put their masks back on.   None of girls used their hands to pick up soccer balls except the keeper.  14 and 15 year old girls did a good job overall.


Yeah...it sucks for the kids that have family members at high risk because certain people (not necessarily you) believe they should be locked up and let the virus spread wild.  Wonder how the suicide rate will be for those kids....

My kid is back to practicing too because I am trying to balance it all.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Wonder how the suicide rate will be for those kids....


I wonder what the suicide rate will be for the  10s of millions of kids who are healthy, have healthy family and are told they cannot go to school or play sports despite the fact that DATA shows they have about ZERO risk. That is madness. 

Those that are at risk or who feel concerned should stay home. That is the logical solution vs locking everyone up. 

By the way. You don't like AZ approach to what we do. Take a look at transmission rates. AZ is the lowest. CA who is doing what you like keeps creeping up in transmission rate. 

Time to play soccer!!!


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I wonder what the suicide rate will be for the  10s of millions of kids who are healthy, have healthy family and are told they cannot go to school or play sports despite the fact that DATA shows they have about ZERO risk. That is madness.
> 
> Those that are at risk or who feel concerned should stay home. That is the logical solution vs locking everyone up.
> 
> ...


You have made quite clear before your lack of compassion for anyone but yourself and your attitude that it sucks to be you if you are vulnerable.  You aren't at risk to die so your want life to carry on as normal.   

Why are you even discussing in a chat that has nothing to do with your community?  Why don't you go in your own community and discuss your narcissistic views.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> You have made quite clear before your lack of compassion for anyone but yourself and your attitude that it sucks to be you if you are vulnerable.  You aren't at risk to die so your want life to carry on as normal.
> 
> Why are you even discussing in a chat that has nothing to do with your community?  Why don't you go in your own community and discuss your narcissistic views.


Didn't you just say your kid was back at practice?  Isn't that a bit hypocritical on your part since you are pretty much saying a .00001 (under 20 out of 1.6m) chance is too much and we should day locked down... "for the sake of the community"


----------



## Y_T (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> You have made quite clear before your lack of compassion for anyone but yourself and your attitude that it sucks to be you if you are vulnerable.  You aren't at risk to die so your want life to carry on as normal.
> 
> Why are you even discussing in a chat that has nothing to do with your community?  Why don't you go in your own community and discuss your narcissistic views.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 8672


I presume you are calling me a Liberal?  I don't believe that is allowed and also shows your ignorance.  I am not a Liberal.  I am a logical thinker that weighs information based on logic and evidence.  COVID is not a political issue though people like you have made it that.  I have presented facts and statistics Dessert Hound on many many occasions and he constantly presents statistics that are faulty in one way or another or he cherry picks his data.  I do not need to do it again.  The point is clear....he is discussing in a chat that he is not a member of the community so he should butt out.


----------



## tjinaz (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I presume you are calling me a Liberal?  I don't believe that is allowed and also shows your ignorance.  I am not a Liberal.  I am a logical thinker that weighs information based on logic and evidence.  COVID is not a political issue though people like you have made it that.  I have presented facts and statistics Dessert Hound on many many occasions and he constantly presents statistics that are faulty in one way or another or he cherry picks his data.  I do not need to do it again.  The point is clear....he is discussing in a chat that he is not a member of the community so he should butt out.


Um.. you seem to only believe the "logic and evidence" from your sources.  When shown data from CDC and others you fall back on tales of "what about the mothers of those involved" and heartstring based themes.  So pick a side either embrace the statistics and realize while small, some people will be negatively effected while the vast majority will not and support a policy truly based on the data or admit you have an agenda and only seem to respect information that agrees with it.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I presume you are calling me a Liberal?  I don't believe that is allowed and also shows your ignorance.  I am not a Liberal.  I am a logical thinker that weighs information based on logic and evidence.  COVID is not a political issue though people like you have made it that.  I have presented facts and statistics Dessert Hound on many many occasions and he constantly presents statistics that are faulty in one way or another or he cherry picks his data.  I do not need to do it again.  The point is clear....he is discussing in a chat that he is not a member of the community so he should butt out.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Um.. you seem to only believe the "logic and evidence" from your sources.  When shown data from CDC and others you fall back on tales of "what about the mothers of those involved" and heartstring based themes.  So pick a side either embrace the statistics and realize while small, some people will be negatively effected while the vast majority will not and support a policy truly based on the data or admit you have an agenda and only seem to respect information that agrees with it.


What issues do you have with the sources I have presented?  Please explain with facts.  Yes I care about human beings in my community.  I have picked a side...historical to an extent while recognizing we don't know what we don't know.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> In a country of 330 million just 270 people under 24 have died due to covid.


This is such a wildly, grossly fucking incorrect statistic, to try to twist your argument, that any math teacher above second grade would be ashamed of you. Give it a rest.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Didn't you just say your kid was back at practice?  Isn't that a bit hypocritical on your part since you are pretty much saying a .00001 (under 20 out of 1.6m) chance is too much and we should day locked down... "for the sake of the community"


No it is not.  Please point out where I ever said we should stay locked down.  It isn't an all or nothing proposition.  We should be smart with lower risk activities (the way practice and training for my daughter is very low risk) not just lock up everyone that is vulnerable and go back to life as normal.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> This is such a wildly, grossly fucking incorrect statistic, to try to twist your argument, that any math teacher above second grade would be ashamed of you. Give it a rest.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I wonder what the suicide rate will be for the  10s of millions of kids who are healthy, have healthy family and are told they cannot go to school or play sports despite the fact that DATA shows they have about ZERO risk. That is madness.
> 
> Those that are at risk or who feel concerned should stay home. That is the logical solution vs locking everyone up.
> 
> ...


I wonder what the suicide rate will be for those whose friends and family members die. For those suffering financial hardship because their parents were laid off from jobs impacted by covid-19 in workplaces where people were actually dying?

It is funny how people here initially claimed it was no big deal because only a couple thousand died, but now they’re arguing that 172,000 plus another 1000+ a day is also no big deal. We needed to cull the herd anyway, right?  

How many people need to die before they change their minds? I think the answer is everyone.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 17, 2020)

I said this before but when Disneyland is open and you can attend a local sporting or music event outside a drive-in youth sports will be back in full swing.  There is no monetary incentive for the state to loosen restrictions or any politicial push to get it done. 

Took so long just to get that limited guidance that unless we see a dramatic drop in the numbers not much is likely to change in the near future,  fall season is a long shot at this point for any affiliated leagues.

Time to make the best of it and continue to train and improve in anyway, shape, or form you can.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> You have made quite clear before your lack of compassion for anyone but yourself and your attitude that *it sucks to be you if you are vulnerable*.  You aren't at risk to die so your want life to carry on as normal.
> 
> Why are you even discussing in a chat that has nothing to do with your community?  Why don't you go in your own community and discuss your narcissistic views.


I'm going to type this slowly so you can maybe understand what countless people are trying to tell you.

Regarding Covid-19 it is abundantly clear who is most at risk from both serious illness and death. The elderly and those with underlying health problems. Those people (the most at risk) should isolate/quarantine themselves. Take every precaution to avoid any chance of exposure. They should avoid people that are out and about in any resemblance of a normal daily life. Your grand kids play soccer? Keep them away until it is safe for you to be exposed to them. 

My kids have an aunt they adore. She is at risk (over 65 and some serious health issues). Guess what? My kids (and all of her grand kids) can't go see her right now. We don't go see her. She does not go out to shop. She does not go to restaurants. She doesn't go to youth soccer games. Only a select few visit her and they take every precaution to avoid any chance of exposure.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 17, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> I'm going to type this slowly so you can maybe understand what countless people are trying to tell you.
> 
> Regarding Covid-19 it is abundantly clear who is most at risk from both serious illness and death. The elderly and those with underlying health problems. Those people (the most at risk) should isolate/quarantine themselves. Take every precaution to avoid any chance of exposure. They should avoid people that are out and about in any resemblance of a normal daily life. Your grand kids play soccer? Keep them away until it is safe for you to be exposed to them.
> 
> My kids have an aunt they adore. She is at risk (over 65 and some serious health issues). Guess what? My kids (and all of her grand kids) can't go see her right now. We don't go see her. She does not go out to shop. She does not go to restaurants. She doesn't go to youth soccer games. Only a select few visit her and they take every precaution to avoid any chance of exposure.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

JumboJack said:


> I'm going to type this slowly so you can maybe understand what countless people are trying to tell you.
> 
> Regarding Covid-19 it is abundantly clear who is most at risk from both serious illness and death. The elderly and those with underlying health problems. Those people (the most at risk) should isolate/quarantine themselves. Take every precaution to avoid any chance of exposure. They should avoid people that are out and about in any resemblance of a normal daily life. Your grand kids play soccer? Keep them away until it is safe for you to be exposed to them.
> 
> My kids have an aunt they adore. She is at risk (over 65 and some serious health issues). Guess what? My kids (and all of her grand kids) can't go see her right now. We don't go see her. She does not go out to shop. She does not go to restaurants. She doesn't go to youth soccer games. Only a select few visit her and they take every precaution to avoid any chance of exposure.


I completely understand your point.  Vulnerable people should lock up so everyone else can live as normal.   Most of them are old or live in poverty so who gives a shit not my problem.  It is their responsibility to lock up not my responsponsibility to do anything to slow the spread so they too can have a quality life.  I find that very sad that people like you think that way whether I was vulnerable or not.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 17, 2020)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 8674


Easy going,  you might want to read up or post in the correct forum before Dom catches up on his moderating:





						Political/Racial Forum Cleansing
					

This forum other than the Off Topic forum will now be void of any political or racially sensitive posts. Forum Members who cannot abide will be banned at my discretion. Current threads who already have this type of content will be locked, or deleted.      This forum was created to discuss youth...




					www.socalsoccer.com


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> This is such a wildly, grossly fucking incorrect statistic, to try to twist your argument, that any math teacher above second grade would be ashamed of you. Give it a rest.


Explain?   

Using CDC website.    USA CDC numbers Covid deaths ages 1-24. *275 total.* Same time period *21,544 deaths from all causes*. Top 3 causes for deaths for ages 1-24 are Accidents (unintentional injuries), homicide, and suicide.

Kids in general are not dying based on the CDC numbers.   They can and will be carriers if not careful.  The question then becomes what is careful. Because so many can have it without knowing, my parents, my in-laws, they stay home.   We visit from distance wearing masks, we shop for them.     

Right now going back to practice while following state guidelines is careful and what we should be doing.  If after 2-3 weeks evidence allows us to advance to in team scrimmage, then great.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I completely understand your point.  Vulnerable people should lock up so everyone else can live as normal.   Most of them are old or live in poverty so who gives a shit not my problem.  It is their responsibility to lock up not my responsponsibility to do anything to slow the spread so they too can have a quality life.  I find that very sad that people like you think that way whether I was vulnerable or not.


I understand completely what you are saying.   Anyone that comes into contact with others should be wearing masks.  But until we have a vaccine, are any of us going to want our high risk relatives out and about, even if our numbers were only 10% of what we are now?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> You have made quite clear before your lack of compassion for anyone but yourself and your attitude that it sucks to be you if you are vulnerable.  You aren't at risk to die so your want life to carry on as normal.
> 
> Why are you even discussing in a chat that has nothing to do with your community?  Why don't you go in your own community and discuss your narcissistic views.


You know what my compassion tells me? That if my kid, myself, or another family member were at risk, we would not be out at school, playing soccer, etc. We would be playing it safe. And you know what else we would do? We would NOT ADVOCATE that those not at risk stay at home and do nothing just because we need to avoid risk. 

That is what compassion is. Selfish is saying since I am at risk and shouldn't go out, nobody else should.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 17, 2020)

Y_T said:


> View attachment 8672





Y_T said:


> View attachment 8673





Y_T said:


>





Y_T said:


> View attachment 8674


Talk about projecting?  Speak up big boy.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> That if my kid, myself, or another family member were at risk


This is what I'm hearing: "well, I'm not Jewish, so I don't need to worry!"

How about you grow a pair and help in fighting this thing.


----------



## watfly (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You know what my compassion tells me? That if my kid, myself, or another family member were at risk, we would not be out at school, playing soccer, etc. We would be playing it safe. And you know what else we would do? We would NOT ADVOCATE that those not at risk stay at home and do nothing just because we need to avoid risk.
> 
> That is what compassion is. Selfish is saying since I am at risk and shouldn't go out, nobody else should.


Compassion, or lack thereof, also just doesn't apply to Covid, but to many other "afflictions" that have a much greater probability and higher risk.  The whole "you're gonna kill grandma" babble is so narrow minded, selfish, tired and factually remote.  Let kids get back to soccer but most importantly, in person learning (if they and their parents so choose).  The overwhelming science supports it.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> This is what I'm hearing: "well, I'm not Jewish, so I don't need to worry!"
> 
> How about you grow a pair and help in fighting this thing.


wow, really?


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> wow, really?


Yeah. Really. "Compassion for me but not for thee" is a hallmark of morons. There's a reason we're getting torn up in the world today and it's because of this "I don't give a shit until it directly affects me" attitude that has been on the rise. Take some goddamn responsibility for your community, not just yourself.

On edit: this is what team sports is supposed to be teaching us, and a whole shitton of you completely missed that lesson.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yeah. Really. "Compassion for me but not for thee" is a hallmark of morons. There's a reason we're getting torn up in the world today and it's because of this "I don't give a shit until it directly affects me" attitude that has been on the rise. Take some goddamn responsibility for your community, not just yourself.


Are you ok today?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> On edit: this is what team sports is supposed to be teaching us, and a whole shitton of you completely missed that lesson.


Actually you do make the perfect sports reference. I appreciate it. 

You would rather ride the bench vs getting out there and playing. 

Time to play soccer!


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Are you ok today?


Tell us a story about the time you twisted your ankle playing pickup football in the park one summer day back in 91 before you went to visit Tommy's burgers before it broke into all the different chains, that'll make it all better.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually you do make the perfect sports reference. I appreciate it.
> 
> You would rather ride the bench vs getting out there and playing.
> 
> Time to play soccer!


That zooming sound you hear is the reference going so completely over your head that it's in the stratosphere.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Tell us a story about the time you twisted your ankle playing pickup football in the park one summer day back in 91 before you went to visit Tommy's burgers before it broke into all the different chains, that'll make it all better.


It might, actually.

We all need a bit of a distraction.  Peace, EJ and NITF.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 17, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> I understand completely what you are saying.   Anyone that comes into contact with others should be wearing masks.  But until we have a vaccine, are any of us going to want our high risk relatives out and about, even if our numbers were only 10% of what we are now?


This is a great question.   For me, everything is about risk management.  Yes ideally, to reduce the risk to 0, I should never leave the house and never allow my children to leave the house.  That isn't good for any of us and most likely would cause severe depression in 2 out of 3 of us.  

My friends and I have wrestled with the question as it comes to older parents and they are seeing them decline fast because of not having their normal schedule.  We came to the conclusion that quality of life was more important and to not keep them locked up thus they take a risk doing their normal activities with as much safety as possible. 

I have one friend that works at an elder care facility and while the residents do not have COVID, their mental faculties are declining at a very fast rate from being locked up in their rooms.  They have decided to take the risk and do socially distanced visits outside and let them eat in the dining area socially distanced with safety measures in place because of quality of life.

My management strategy has been for the kids to take part in activities that are low in risk of spread based on the numbers in our local community. Basically everything they do is outdoors socially distanced.  My oldest daughter is the one I am most concerned about but even she turned around and left from Irvine Spectrum this last weekend because it was so crowded with several people without masks.  She chose a less risky activity. 

Unfortunately, we, as with a large number of other people that are vulnerable, have to make choices based on how our community is responding to the Pandemic so we are counting on our community to do what it takes to not increase the spread unnecessarily.   Based on the research I have done and the various statistics I watch religiously, I do not believe socially distanced practices as they are today increases that risk.  

I believe we need to balance the needs of the whole community thus kids need to have something that is somewhat normal and I do not have any problem with all of the outdoor activities that are occurring even though I do not partake in them.  People need a sense of normalcy and I get that.  We just need to be smart about it and not choose an all or nothing approach leaving out segments of the community with little thought as a few have suggested.

I think a lot can change in the next 3 months in the way of treatment and knowledge so I am feeling hopeful.  I think it is very doubtful any soccer games will be played before the end of the year for reasons I previously stated.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Tell us a story about the time you twisted your ankle playing pickup football in the park one summer day back in 91 before you went to visit Tommy's burgers before it broke into all the different chains, that'll make it all better.


Sometime you have to, "take one for the team."  The team is about the American Youth.  Sometimes you have to sit out while others get to play. Millions of healthy kids need to get out and play now!!!.  Their is no reason I can see at this time to keep kids off the fields.  That is not harsh, it's reality and the truth.  All play or no play is insane.  This is all becoming clear to me and their is a little fight to hold on to the past but those days are over.  Eagles need to play first during these difficult;t times.  The sparrows, Humming bird, Blue Jay and other birds play when it's safe and theirs nothing wrong with that.  BTW, I have never sprained my ankle in hoops.  No joke.  I twisted it a few times but no break or sprain.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yeah. Really. "Compassion for me but not for thee" is a hallmark of morons. There's a reason we're getting torn up in the world today and it's because of this "I don't give a shit until it directly affects me" attitude that has been on the rise. Take some goddamn responsibility for your community, not just yourself.
> 
> On edit: this is what team sports is supposed to be teaching us, and a whole shitton of you completely missed that lesson.


It's Okay to disagree, but it's not Okay to come out all pissed off at the word. Relax.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yeah. Really. "Compassion for me but not for thee" is a hallmark of morons. There's a reason we're getting torn up in the world today and it's because of this "I don't give a shit until it directly affects me" attitude that has been on the rise. Take some goddamn responsibility for your community, not just yourself.
> 
> On edit: this is what team sports is supposed to be teaching us, and a whole shitton of you completely missed that lesson.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Sometime you have to, "take one for the team."  The team is about the American Youth.  Sometimes you have to sit out while others get to play. Millions of healthy kids need to get out and play now!!!.  Their is no reason I can see at this time to keep kids off the fields.  That is not harsh, it's reality and the truth.  All play or no play is insane.  This is all becoming clear to me and their is a little fight to hold on to the past but those days are over.  Eagles need to play first during these difficult;t times.  The sparrows, Humming bird, Blue Jay and other birds play when it's safe and theirs nothing wrong with that.  BTW, I have never sprained my ankle in hoops.  No joke.  I twisted it a few times but no break or sprain.


What’s funny about this is that even @Desert Hound  knows deep down that he’s on the wrong side if he’s agreeing with @Ellejustus about something.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Talk about projecting?  Speak up big boy.


I wouldn't call it projection.  It's more like unconscious self-owning.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> You have made quite clear before your lack of compassion for anyone but yourself and your attitude that it sucks to be you if you are vulnerable.  You aren't at risk to die so your want life to carry on as normal.
> 
> Why are you even discussing in a chat that has nothing to do with your community?  Why don't you go in your own community and discuss your narcissistic views.


Gotta love the tolerance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> I presume you are calling me a Liberal?  I don't believe that is allowed and also shows your ignorance.  I am not a Liberal.  I am a logical thinker that weighs information based on logic and evidence.  COVID is not a political issue though people like you have made it that.  I have presented facts and statistics Dessert Hound on many many occasions and he constantly presents statistics that are faulty in one way or another or he cherry picks his data.  I do not need to do it again.  The point is clear....he is discussing in a chat that he is not a member of the community so he should butt out.


Hate to break it to you, you’re a liberal.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Explain?


Calling out the number of kids who have died from the virus is not the issue. The issue is in comparing that number to the total population. We don't live in a country of 330 million kids. It's that subtle "hey I'm going to throw a large number in here to try to muddle the issue" that's the infuriating bit. It's almost as bad as saying "we've done 71 million tests, of course we're going to have a large number of cases."


----------



## SoccerLocker (Aug 18, 2020)

Credit to UNC for pivoting quickly after COVID breakout during 1st week back.

UNC moves to online only


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 18, 2020)

SoccerLocker said:


> Credit to UNC for pivoting quickly after COVID breakout during 1st week back.
> 
> UNC moves to online only


If the goal is zero transmissions, there is no reason to believe that anything close to "normal" interaction at college will do it.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 18, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> he is discussing in a chat that he is not a member of the community so he should butt out.


Actually you are wrong again (as usual). 

I am a member of the community. The vast majority of teams in the league my DD plays are in So Cal.


----------



## zebrafish (Aug 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Great Park was great tonight.  I walked around and saw kids playing soccer and baseball.  It was nice to see the kids playing.  I saw mask on all the adults and kids as they walked to the fields.  Great job everybody on following the guidelines set out by those over us.  I was impressed.


I was at the Great Park yesterday-- most teams were complying with guidelines, except for the three West Coast FC teams I saw that clearly had no intention of enforcing social distancing or following CalSouth rules. They had a group of youngers playing a scrimmage. They also had two groups of older players doing full contact drills. A parent of a child with a West Coast FC player also was being asked to have their kid participate in a full-contact scrimmage this weekend. So I guess the rules aren't for West Coast FC.


----------



## EOTL (Aug 19, 2020)

zebrafish said:


> So I guess the rules aren't for West Coast FC.


If you’re only going to tell people things they already know...


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 19, 2020)

zebrafish said:


> I was at the Great Park yesterday-- most teams were complying with guidelines, except for the three West Coast FC teams I saw that clearly had no intention of enforcing social distancing or following CalSouth rules. They had a group of youngers playing a scrimmage. They also had two groups of older players doing full contact drills. A parent of a child with a West Coast FC player also was being asked to have their kid participate in a full-contact scrimmage this weekend. So I guess the rules aren't for West Coast FC.


Rules are made to be broken or changed


----------



## Kopi (Aug 20, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It is a dry heat though. Very dry....


Jerry Seinfeld - " So is a blow torch "


----------



## ToonArmy (Aug 20, 2020)

Did you find out where the location of the full contact scrimmage? And what age boy's or girl's? Asking for a friend.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 20, 2020)

zebrafish said:


> I was at the Great Park yesterday-- most teams were complying with guidelines, except for the three West Coast FC teams I saw that clearly had no intention of enforcing social distancing or following CalSouth rules. They had a group of youngers playing a scrimmage. They also had two groups of older players doing full contact drills. A parent of a child with a West Coast FC player also was being asked to have their kid participate in a full-contact scrimmage this weekend. So I guess the rules aren't for West Coast FC.


Good for them.  More teams will follow. San Diego County is no longer on the COVID watch list.  OC is almost out of it.   There's only 40 days before SCDSL/CSL league season begins.  Let's open it all up.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Good for them.  More teams will follow. San Diego County is no longer on the COVID watch list.  OC is almost out of it.   There's only 40 days before SCDSL/CSL league season begins.  Let's open it all up.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 20, 2020)

I don’t get it why do people want to do this and Sc blues really needing the money


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> And guess what? As a result of pool drownings, states passed laws that require all new pool construction include fences. Amazing, no? The answer wasn't "well we are going to have to live with a certain number of kids just dying every year", there was action taken. This whole "well we can't do anything about this virus, might as well just break a few eggs" bullshit is infuriating and I am sick of heartless goons just tossing out numbers when it's lives you're talking about.


what was your stance last fall and every other fall when flu the season hit? were you shutting down practices until every player provides proof of vaccination?


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> what was your stance last fall and every other fall when flu the season hit? were you shutting down practices until every player provides proof of vaccination?


We get the flu vaccine every year. So should you.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> We get the flu vaccine every year. So should you.


didnt answer my question. were your players allowed to play without the flu vaccine in past seasons?


----------



## watfly (Aug 21, 2020)

Kopi said:


> Jerry Seinfeld - " So is a blow torch "


More dry heat jokes:

"So is my oven, but I don't stick my head in there"
"It's a dry heat? Well you can lick my wet arse"

Zonies will tell you its only a hot a couple months out of the year, yet half of Phoenix spends 2/3 of the year in Mission Beach.  Sorry Desert Hound.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> didnt answer my question. were your players allowed to play without the flu vaccine in past seasons?


Are you really going to start up the "it's no worse than the flu" argument again? That's been shot down again and again and again and again. Please stop. Do your kids have the MMR vaccine? Why? "iT's nO wOrSE thAn mEaSlEs..."


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Are you really going to start up the "it's no worse than the flu" argument again? That's been shot down again and again and again and again. Please stop. Do your kids have the MMR vaccine? Why? "iT's nO wOrSE thAn mEaSlEs..."


actually no. you stated "I am sick of heartless goons just tossing out numbers when it's lives you're talking about"  

I am assuming your threw your hands up last year and screamed from the mountain top about the lives lost from the flu, correct? if your stance is to shut it all down for covid since we "are talking about lives" I'm certain you have had this fight in years past. "CDC estimates that influenza was associated with more than 35.5 million illnesses, more than 16.5 million medical visits, 490,600 hospitalizations, and 34,200 deaths during the 2018–2019 influenza season"   that seems to be a lot of lives.  where is your outrage and concern of risking our innocent children's lives in years past? any mandatory vaccinations required by the club? a life is a life according to you, correct? what is the difference? please sxplain.

If i am considered a "goon" for looking at the data and see an incredible low risk data rate for my kid to enjoy life, what is the issue?  if i dont want to be a goon, how do i proceed further? where do you suggest i get my information? message boards and twitter? cnn and fox? since it's goonish to look at stats and see the low numbers. What am i missing? please explain


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> I am assuming your threw your hands up last year and screamed from the mountain top about the lives lost from the flu, correct?


WE. HAVE. A. VACCINE. FOR. THE. YEARLY. FLU. Not nearly enough people get it. Go get the flu vaccine - it's available right now! Go get it! That's how you stop being a goon.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> WE. HAVE. A. VACCINE. FOR. THE. YEARLY. FLU. Not nearly enough people get it. Go get the flu vaccine - it's available right now! Go get it! That's how you stop being a goon.


The Flu Shot is NOT a vaccine it’s a seasonal vaccine because the Flu changes year to year and they put forth their best guess.  This so many still get the Flu.  Hell H1N1 still circulated globally.  Everyone thinks a vaccine is going to be the end all be all for C19 and it’s not.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 21, 2020)

watfly said:


> More dry heat jokes:
> 
> "So is my oven, but I don't stick my head in there"
> "It's a dry heat? Well you can lick my wet arse"
> ...


Outside of going to SD and the surrounding area for league games or showcases, I have not spent much time recently in SD. I usually prefer to go to Puerto Penasco and hang on the beach there. Closer drive. 

That said...SD is rather popular with many in AZ.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 21, 2020)

I have stayed here before. Steps from the beach and you cant beat the price. 









						Beach Bungalow Steps to the Beach & Will Rent Nightly fr $125 - $200 - Las Conchas
					

House, 2 Bedrooms, 2 Bath, (Sleeps 4  to 6) - $150 avg/night - Las Conchas - Bedrooms: 2 ✓ Sleeps: 6 ✓ Pet friendly ✓ Minimum stay from 3 night(s) ✓ Bookable directly online - Book vacation rental 7003433 with Vrbo.




					www.vrbo.com


----------



## Y_T (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> WE. HAVE. A. VACCINE. FOR. THE. YEARLY. FLU. Not nearly enough people get it. Go get the flu vaccine - it's available right now! Go get it! That's how you stop being a goon.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> WE. HAVE. A. VACCINE. FOR. THE. YEARLY. FLU. Not nearly enough people get it. Go get the flu vaccine - it's available right now! Go get it! That's how you stop being a goon.


Listen to how you write dude.  My wife and I have NEVER or my kids have NEVER got the flu shot. I've been married to my wife almost 23 years and she has never had the flu.  No joke.  Why?  Because she eats by the healthy rules.  You never shoot the flu in your ass unless you choose to be  unhealthy.  That's your choice but dont call people coons for choosing NOT to inject poison and instead choose to eat apples, oranges, bananas, tomatoes, green peppers, cilantro, potatoes, avocados, corn on the con, artichokes, blueberry, strawberries, raspberries, cucumbers, beans, rices, cashews, sunflowers seeds and so many natural things.  That's how to live by the rules of nature bro.  Sh*t, I know this big fat guy who yells at people for having the wrong political views.  "Wear a mask idiot" he always says and at night he eats like sh*t and drinks himself to sleep.  Plus, he's on so many pills for heartburn and hypertension, he has to go to Rite aid every month to pick up his dope so he can stay alive.  Obey the rules and this guy is disobeying the laws of nature and nature will kick his ass hard and then he will become a health care customer.  Were all customers to someone on this planet.......lol!!!


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> WE. HAVE. A. VACCINE. FOR. THE. YEARLY. FLU. Not nearly enough people get it. Go get the flu vaccine - it's available right now! Go get it! That's how you stop being a goon.


you still haven't told me where to get my information? I'm just a dad trying to navigate all of this and provide my kids as much normalcy as possible. *Please help me out*. Where are you getting your information from??? Twitter? Facebook? CNN? Fox? 

If i am doing irreparable damage to my children, i would like to know. Where do the non goons like yourself go for information? where is this information you are reading that i seem to be missing? please explain/share


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> The Flu Shot is NOT a vaccine it’s a seasonal vaccine because the Flu changes year to year and they put forth their best guess.  This so many still get the Flu.  Hell H1N1 still circulated globally.  Everyone thinks a vaccine is going to be the end all be all for C19 and it’s not.


Yes, and if more people got the vaccine every year, fewer people would die of the flu because there would be less community spread. A lot of people still get the flu every year because only a percentage of people get the vaccine.

Covid-19 isn't mutating as much as the flu does. A vaccine will work, similarly to how the smallpox vaccine worked. Please please please do not let the antivax moron crowd sway you to not get the vaccine when it's widely available.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Listen to how you write dude.


Your schtick ain't funny anymore, dude. You aren't contributing anything meaningful to any discussion at all.


----------



## Y_T (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yes, and if more people got the vaccine every year, fewer people would die of the flu because there would be less community spread. A lot of people still get the flu every year because only a percentage of people get the vaccine.
> 
> Covid-19 isn't mutating as much as the flu does. A vaccine will work, similarly to how the smallpox vaccine worked. Please please please do not let the antivax moron crowd sway you to not get the vaccine when it's widely available.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Your schtick ain't funny anymore, dude. You aren't contributing anything meaningful to any discussion at all.


I was funny at one time?  I'm always funny dude, it's how I roll bro.   I just use humor to deal with this sh*t in life bro.  I've been here for over 9 years contributing and my DD has all the hardware to back up my takes.  You just got here.  We want our dd outside playing.  Is that too much to ask?  I dont contribute to anything, my ass!!!


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Yes, and if more people got the vaccine every year, fewer people would die of the flu because there would be less community spread. A lot of people still get the flu every year because only a percentage of people get the vaccine.


This right here says everything I need to hear from you.....just stop now, because you obviously are in over your head.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> We want our dd outside playing.  Is that too much to ask?





			
				Ellejustus said:
			
		

> Rules are made to be broken or changed





			
				Ellejustus said:
			
		

> Plus, we dont feel that we will be treated nicely if we dont shoot that sh*t in our veins, so we will most likely leave the state at that time.


Apparently you don't really want your daughter outside playing.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> This right here says everything I need to hear from you.....just stop now, because you obviously are in over your head.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> This right here says everything I need to hear from you.....just stop now, because you obviously are in over your head.


When was the last time you got the flu vaccine?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Apparently you don't really want your daughter outside playing.


My dd is so tan dude, some people think she's half black.  She's not, she's half white privilege and half Native American.  She's surfing as I write and is outside everyday.  She just cant play soccer.  My wife was laughing when Elizabeth told "Indian Country" that she's in their corner.  What a crock of dung that was  My wife see's through all this and just laughs it off. I get mad but not anymore.  I just make jokes about it.  Were all in this together and need to be a family bro.  Love each other.  Remember, your leader said the light is on your side.  You need to act with love bro and try and win us over from the darkness into the most wonderful light that the Dems have.  HB dad is asking for help for God's sake, help him at least.  Trust me dude, no one can help me and I clueless, foolish, and a coo coo all because........................


----------



## Y_T (Aug 21, 2020)

notintheface said:


> When was the last time you got the flu vaccine?


----------



## dad4 (Aug 21, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> This right here says everything I need to hear from you.....just stop now, because you obviously are in over your head.


Not sure why you think that.  His claim was that fewer people would get the flu if more people got the flu shot.  From everything I’ve read, he was right.  The flu shot lowers transmissions and means fewer people get it.  Goes under the heading of partial herd immunity.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Listen to how you write dude.  My wife and I have NEVER or my kids have NEVER got the flu shot. I've been married to my wife almost 23 years and she has never had the flu.  No joke.  Why?  Because she eats by the healthy rules.  You never shoot the flu in your ass unless you choose to be  unhealthy.  That's your choice but dont call people coons for choosing NOT to inject poison and instead choose to eat apples, oranges, bananas, tomatoes, green peppers, cilantro, potatoes, avocados, corn on the con, artichokes, blueberry, strawberries, raspberries, cucumbers, beans, rices, cashews, sunflowers seeds and so many natural things.  That's how to live by the rules of nature bro.  Sh*t, I know this big fat guy who yells at people for having the wrong political views.  "Wear a mask idiot" he always says and at night he eats like sh*t and drinks himself to sleep.  Plus, he's on so many pills for heartburn and hypertension, he has to go to Rite aid every month to pick up his dope so he can stay alive.  Obey the rules and this guy is disobeying the laws of nature and nature will kick his ass hard and then he will become a health care customer.  Were all customers to someone on this planet.......lol!!!


The two times I was talked into the getting a seasonal flu shot (h1n1) are the only times I've actually every had flu symptoms for almost a week (headaches, sore muscles, running nose, slight fever, etc) I swore I would not get another one but did again and same thing happened so I'm done with those until they improve or I can figure out how not to get sick when I get one.  

I didn't miss a day of work for double digits years before taking a flu shot so I'm  going to think /review things really closely before taking any more vaccines.  Not saying I won't  get a C19 one but don't think I want to be in the first Guinea group.  

I feel like I'm pretty healthy, eat right, exercise, take supplements, get a excellent checkup, blood work review every year, doc had me to rerun one year when LDL came back 42 told me that was one of the lowest he's ever seen.   Told me to eat more fish and I was like yeah already do so prescription fish oil pills man those were nasty.   We're more into fresh foods and vegetables vs red meat and several vegetarians and vegans in the family so that's just how we eat for the most part.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

jpeter said:


> The two times I was talked into the getting a seasonal flu shot (h1n1) are the only times I've actually every had flu symptoms for almost a week (headaches, sore muscles, running nose, slight fever, etc) I swore I would not get another one but did again and same thing happened so I'm done with those until they improve or I can figure out how not to get sick when I get one.
> 
> I didn't miss a day of work for double digits years before taking a flu shot so I'm  going to think /review things really closely before taking any more vaccines.  *Not saying I won't  get a C19 one but don't think I want to be in the first Guinea group. *
> 
> I feel like I'm pretty healthy, eat right, exercise, take supplements, get a excellent checkup, blood work review every year, doc had me to rerun one year when LDL came back 42 told me that was one of the lowest he's ever seen.   Told me to eat more fish and I was like yeah already do so prescription fish oil pills man those were nasty.   We're more into fresh foods and vegetables vs red meat and several vegetarians and vegans in the family so that's just how we eat for the most part.


With your odds, its sounds like you will have the Corona for at least a week.  Plus, all the experts on this message board have already told us their is going to be long term lung damage and brain damage.  Why the f would you or anyone put that sh*t in their body?


----------



## jpeter (Aug 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> With your odds, its sounds like you will have the Corona for at least a week.  Plus, all the experts on this message board have already told us their is going to be long term lung damage and brain damage.  Why the f would you or anyone put that sh*t in their body?


You get that martyr thing going, doctors telling you to sacrifice for the greater good. 

I think that why I got the other ones, convincing myself that I don't want to be the one bringing anything back to the kids or family or anybody for that matter.  I can take a week of sickness if that means I can't give to anybody if I happen to get it even through I take every precaution, have good habits, and have all the supplies, equipment, and machines to have a very clean living environment and hygiene.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 21, 2020)

Key Facts About Seasonal Flu Vaccine
					

An annual seasonal flu vaccine is the best way to help protect against flu. Learn more about seasonal flu vaccine.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

I Am Sick To Death Of COVID Supremacists
					

Your judgmental hatefulness is duly noted and roundly rejected




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

Some big games on tap in the UGGLY League today in socal.  I hear big time games this morning


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

To all those risking being outed on FB and social media, losing your job ((if you have one)) and risk potential arrest and stiff finds for playing a little soccer game, I wish you da best.  I appreciate all of you for being trailblazers and laying it all online.  I dedicate this song to all the DDs, dads and mama bears getting out there and balling.  I'm getting real close to saying, "Fu*k it, I'm coming too......" I'm serious.  Sports is life   I don;t want my goat to get so far left behind from all the players in AZ, TX, NV and CO and in the UGGLY socal league, she will be left behind in da dust.  I was taught to obey all the rules from the Government, State and Local officials.  I hope I get a big reward of karma love for being obedient......lol.  Enjoy the games today you guys and stay safe.  I'm jealous and pissed all in one which makes me very unpredictable.  I love soccer you guys and I had no idea.  I love this game and I love sports.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

This one is really good to watch.  It's so time!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> This one is really good to watch.  It's so time!!!!


You got blocked by La Liga, Spicoli.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You got blocked by La Liga, Spicoli.


Did you take your goat to AZ for some ball?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Did you take your goat to AZ for some ball?


Nope... just work... and managed to find one of the hottest weeks on record.  I love AZ, though, Spicoli.  Scottsdale is Newport without the water.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nope... just work... and managed to find one of the hottest weeks on record.  I love AZ, though, Spicoli.  Scottsdale is Newport without the water.


My old partner lives in Scottsdale.  Gated community and a golf course.  Killer digs.  Had a pool too.  I visited when it was 120 and it was pure hell and then I visited in winter and I thought about moving there too but then I remembered that hot August.  I could live in AZ.  I'm getting cold when I should be hot so I know it's time to head to dessert to retire and then get placed in a nursing home.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My old partner lives in Scottsdale.  Gated community and a golf course.  Killer digs.  Had a pool too.  I visited when it was 120 and it was pure hell and then I visited in winter and I thought about moving there too but then I remembered that hot August.  I could live in AZ.  I'm getting cold when I should be hot so I know it's time to head to dessert to retire and then get placed in a nursing home.


It's humid this time of year but you just don't go outside for 2 months.  Problem is it's not that great of a tax haven... but you can still get a decent house in Scottsdale for $500k.  Then you can go have a cocktail and street tacos with Barkley.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's humid this time of year but you just don't go outside for 2 months.  Problem is it's not that great of a tax haven... but you can still get a decent house in Scottsdale for $500k.  Then you can go have a cocktail and street tacos with Barkley.


My buddy Colin is looking at Summerlin, NV.  I guess it's outside Vegas.  Great place to live.  I'm actually looking as well for base camp.  I got land connection way the hell far away but I dont want to live like a hermit in retirement.  I love poker and think that might be the best chance for me to go pro.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My buddy Colin is looking at Summerlin, NV.  I guess it's outside Vegas.  Great place to live.  I'm actually looking as well for base camp.  I got land connection way the hell far away but I dont want to live like a hermit in retirement.  I love poker and think that might be the best chance for me to go pro.


Summerlin feels pretty far out... not much other than homes.  I'm sure you've been there for a Vegas tournament, haven't you?  Bettye Wilson soccer complex?  Kellogg is out that way, too.  I think Vegas has water problems if it continues to grow.  Not that AZ doesn't, but Vegas relies on Lake Mead.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Summerlin feels pretty far out... not much other than homes.  I'm sure you've been there for a Vegas tournament, haven't you?  Bettye Wilson soccer complex?  Kellogg is out that way, too.  I think Vegas has water problems if it continues to grow.  Not that AZ doesn't, but Vegas relies on Lake Mead.


My goat has never played in a Vegas tournament.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My goat has never played in a Vegas tournament.


I'm pissed about that too btw, Just a fan.  I heard cool stories about all the fun.  This year was going to be the first.  My dd played league games against the Heat only.  That sucks that I missed all that fun too.  We only did Surf Cup, Blues Cup, Legends Classic & Legends Showcase, West Coast, Joy Faucet Invitational and few others.  One in Dallas as well.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 24, 2020)

"A total of 77 tests from 11 NFL teams processed by the same New Jersey lab came back positive from Saturday's COVID-19 testing, per league source. *All 77 individuals underwent an additional point of care test -- and all tested negative. *"

it as if our reporting doesn't seem accurate at all????? nothing to see here


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 24, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> "A total of 77 tests from 11 NFL teams processed by the same New Jersey lab came back positive from Saturday's COVID-19 testing, per league source. *All 77 individuals underwent an additional point of care test -- and all tested negative. *"
> 
> it as if our reporting doesn't seem accurate at all????? nothing to see here


Just to ensure the portion of the story you shared isn't miss leading....
"BioReference, which the NFL hired to conduct all of its COVID-19 testing, uses five labs around the country to process the league's daily tests. The New Jersey lab was the only one to produce false positives over the weekend."


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 24, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Just to ensure the portion of the story you shared isn't miss leading....
> "BioReference, which the NFL hired to conduct all of its COVID-19 testing, uses five labs around the country to process the league's daily tests. The New Jersey lab was the only one to produce false positives over the weekend."


so one out of five is 20%, correct? seems like a big deal when this entire country is shutdown over something less than 1%.


----------



## happy9 (Aug 24, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Just to ensure the portion of the story you shared isn't miss leading....
> "BioReference, which the NFL hired to conduct all of its COVID-19 testing, uses five labs around the country to process the league's daily tests. The New Jersey lab was the only one to produce false positives over the weekend."


Makes you wonder about Bioreference's efforts during the height of the NJ outbreak.  Was this an outlier event given such a small sample size or where there issues with their testing when testing was at it's highest volume in NJ.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 24, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> so one out of five is 20%, correct? seems like a big deal when this entire country is shutdown over something less than 1%.


Interesting way to look at it and expand to the United States.  What would be a more accurate statement is that the numbers that ran through the New Jersey lab should be questioned which are people from New Jersey not the whole nation.  The likely conclusion is that a portion of the New Jersey cases are wrong.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> so one out of five is 20%, correct? seems like a big deal when this entire country is shutdown over something less than 1%.


In Maricopa Country (basically the Phx metro area) if you tested positive for covid and die they automatically count that as a covid death.

That obviously means our death count is going to be over stated.

You can watch someone from Maricopa explain that here. Also beneath that there is a copy of how Maricopa counts it. In that they explain they are using Fed guidelines as to how they count. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296900390454087680


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 24, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Interesting way to look at it and expand to the United States.  What would be a more accurate statement is that the numbers that ran through the New Jersey lab should be questioned which are people from New Jersey not the whole nation.  The likely conclusion is that a portion of the New Jersey cases are wrong.


Probably worth noting.....
"Our investigation indicated that these were most likely false positive results, *caused by an isolated contamination during test preparation* *in the New Jersey laboratory*. Reagents, analyzers and staff were all ruled out as possible causes and subsequent testing has indicated that the issue has been resolved. All individuals impacted have been confirmed negative and informed."


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 24, 2020)

Keepermom2 said:


> Interesting way to look at it and expand to the United States.  What would be a more accurate statement is that the numbers that ran through the New Jersey lab should be questioned which are people from New Jersey not the whole nation.  The likely conclusion is that a portion of the New Jersey cases are wrong.


With the reporting issue that was in Florida (30+ testing facilities reporting a 100% positive test rate over a period of time) one could see what could be considered an over reporting issue.  However, I (and the CDC) still feel that there are far more cases than what’s even been reported (whether that number is inflated or not).   The only down side is the affect it has on policy making.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> With the reporting issue that was in Florida (30+ testing facilities reporting a 100% positive test rate over a period of time) one could see what could be considered an over reporting issue.  However, I (and the CDC) still feel that there are far more cases than what’s even been reported (whether that number is inflated or not).   The only down side is the affect it has on policy making.


well said.  Policy Making is key. Until we can get away from all the fear porn being spread across all media platforms we are going to continue to decimate our way of life.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Aug 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> With the reporting issue that was in Florida (30+ testing facilities reporting a 100% positive test rate over a period of time) one could see what could be considered an over reporting issue.  However, I (and the CDC) still feel that there are far more cases than what’s even been reported (whether that number is inflated or not).   The only down side is the affect it has on policy making.


This is why all involved look at a combination of data.....# of cases and hospitalizations.  I have said from the beginning that I only look at hospitalizations as an indicator of spread because it is the least manipulated number...they are either in a hospital bed or not and the hospitals were already equipped to report the number somewhat accurately given the extensive requirements by insurance companies.  You will note the California watch list includes a combination of case #'s and hospitalization statistics.  It once included deaths but they took that out since that is not the indicator of the current spread (i.e. average person is in the hospital for 2 weeks prior to death) and then you have the issue of the back log of death certificates.


----------



## The HB Dad (Aug 24, 2020)

I read this as great news. but to be fair, I'm on the side of letting these kids play so I take encouraging news as encouraging. I couldn't care less about politics or who wins the election. 

If we are using the CDC as a guideline then even if you’ve been in close contact with someone who has tested positive, *the CDC is acknowledging that young & healthy people aren’t in much danger even if they are in close contact with infected persons. *

The CDC has changed its recommendations as to testing asymptomatic people for COVID-19. The following is the new guidance from the CDC:


_If you have been in close contact (within 6 feet) of a person with a COVID-19 infection for at least 15 minutes but do not have symptoms:_
_You do not necessarily need a test unless you are a vulnerable individual or your health care provider or State or local public health officials recommend you take one._
A negative test does not mean you will not develop an infection from the close contact or contract an infection at a later time.

You should monitor yourself for symptoms. If you develop symptoms, you should evaluate yourself under the considerations set forth above.
You should strictly adhere to CDC mitigation protocols, especially if you are interacting with a vulnerable individual. You should adhere to CDC guidelines to protect vulnerable individuals with whom you live
If you do not have COVID-19 symptoms and have not been in close contact with someone known to have a COVID-19 infection:
You do not need a test.
A negative test does not mean you will not contract an infection at a later time.




If you follow that link I posted, there are many instances where the CDC doesnt even recommend getting tested any longer. Completely different scenario than just a few months ago.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 24, 2020)

I got some news that all these phases were put together at the last minute.  No science, just deep opinions from all sides.  If one side has all the power, then their opinion is used.  I think we all see that throughout the country and most of us arent blind bats!!! Most health folks got confused with football and futbol as well because they never played sports.  Soccer is safe!!!  They were in biology class when they were young.  We should be scrimmaging right now.  Games after Labor Day or late September.


----------

